# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار وأعمدة الأحد 18 ديسمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاحد 18 ديسمبر 2016

صحيفة الصدى... 

المريخ يهدر فرصاً بالجملة ويخسر تجربته أمام كايزر بثنائية 
هاي الهزيمة كانت درسا للاعبين.. والتفريط ولو للحظات يكلف الكثير 
تألق لافت لمحمد الرشيد.. الحظ يعاند الغربال ومدرب كايزر يتوقع تجربة ناجحة لعاشور مع الأحمر 
النيل الازرق تُسجل اللقاء

صحيفة الزعيم...

المريخ يخسر أمام كايزر بثنائية والألماني يشيد بالتجربة 
هاي : اللاعبين يطبقون اسلوبي بطريقة مميزة وباسكال.. المواجهة منحتنا فوائد فنية كبيرة عن المستوى العام 
قناة الكازاخستاني تبث اللقاء على الهواء مباشرة والزعيم يصحح الأخطاء ويختتم الوديات غداً 

صحيفة الزاوية... 

أوقف انتصارات الأحمر الإعدادية 
كايزر الكازخستاني يهزم المريخ بثنائية 
هاي.. الخسارة درس جاء في وقته المنافس غير صورة البعض 
ومباراة نابول الأصعب 
معسكر الدوحة يكلف المريخ 120 الف ريال ومعتصم جعفر يضع شروط الترشح للاتحاد العام
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يخسر تجربة كايزر الكازخستاني بثنائية


خسر المريخ التجربة الودية التي خاضها عصر اليوم أمام كايزر الكازخستاني بهدفين نظيفين والتي جاءت ضمن برنامجه الإعدادي الحالي بمدينة انطاليا التركية، وسجل الفريق الكازخستاني هدفيه على مدار الشوطين وأشرك الجهاز الفني للأحمر في المباراة تشكيلة جديدة بعد أن أراح اللاعبين الذين شاركوا في تجربة اوتياروا الكازخستاني عصر أمس الجمعة، وسيختتم المريخ تجاربه الإعدادية بانطاليا بمواجهة تابول الكازخستاني يوم بعد غدٍ الاثنين ومن ثم يتوجه للدوحة لأداء ثلاث تجارب ودية هناك أمام المرخية والأهلي القطريين فيما لم يتحدد الفريق الثالث الذي سيواجهه الأحمر في تجربته الثالثة بالدوحة قبل العودة للخرطوم مطلع يناير المقبل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هاي: الهزيمة أمام كايزر كانت درساً مفيداً لنا


اعتبر الألماني انتوني هاي المدير الفني للمريخ أن الخسارة التي قبلها فريقه أمام كايزر الكازخستاني بثنائية نظيفة في تجربته الودية الرابعة بمدينة انطاليا التركية كانت درساً مفيداً بالنسبة لهم في الجهاز الفني بعد أن أدركوا ضرورة الالتزام التكتيكي في جميع لحظات المباراة وأبان هاي أن المريخ يملك عناصر موهوبة لأبعد الحدود تنقصهم بعض الجوانب الفنية والتكتيكية ليكونوا الأفضل على الإطلاق ويمنحوا المريخ البطولات ويحققوا الإنجازات وكشف هاي ان هناك عدد من الجوانب السلبية التي صاحبت أداء اللاعبين وقمنا بتقييدها وملاحظتها في الجهاز الفني وهي مكشوفة وسوف نقوم بتصحيحها في التدريبات المقبلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاثة لاعبين يرتدون شارة قيادة المريخ أمام كايزر الكازخستاني



تحولت شارة القيادة بفريق المريخ بين ثلاثة لاعبين في التجربة الودية التي خاضها الأحمر عصر أمس أمام كايزر الكازخستاني حيث تولى شارة القيادة مع انطلاقة المباراة المهاجم محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة لكن الأخير تنازل عنها لمصلحة زميله الإيفواري باسكال واوا وعقب دخول أمير كمال القائد الثاني للمريخ تنازل الإيفواري باسكال عن الشارة لمصلحة أمير، وقد وجد التعاون الكبير بين اللاعبين في مثل هذه الحالات الإشادة من الجهازين الفني والإداري المرافقين للبعثة الحمراء بمدينة انطاليا التركية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجهاز الفني للمريخ يصحح أخطاء مباراة كايزر اليوم



يخوض المريخ مراناً واحداً مساء اليوم الأحد من خلال معسكره الحالي بمدينة انطاليا التركية حيث يتوقع أن يصحح من خلاله الجهاز الفني بقيادة الألماني انتوان هاي الأخطاء التي صاحبت الأداء في مباراتي كايزر واتياروا الوديتين من خلال مران اليوم في حين يتوقع أن يؤدي اللاعبون الذين شاركوا كأساسيين في مباراة كايزر عصر أمس تدريبات خفيفة على أن يتدرب اللاعبون بصورة طبيعية، يذكر أن المريخ سيختتم معسكره الحالي بانطاليا بمواجهة تابول الكازخستاني عصر غدٍ الاثنين فيما ستتوجه البعثة يوم الثلاثاء للدوحة لأداء ثلاث تجارب ودية هناك تم توفيرها من قبل رابطة مشجعي المريخ بقطر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالصور: المريخ يخسر لأول مرة في معسكر تركيا الإعدادي


السودان- بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ في مباراته الإعدادية الرابعة بتركيا






تلقى  فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ السوداني اليوم السبت خسارته الأولى خلال  مبارياته الإعدادية بمعسكره في مدينة أنطاليا التركية، وجاءت على يد كايزر  الكازاخستاني بنتيجة 0-2.

وأحرز كايزر الهدف الأول في الدقيقة 36، وأضاف الهدف الثاني بعد مرور دقيقة واحدة من بداية الشوط الثاني.

جاءت  المباراة قوية للغاية، حيث قدّم فريق كايزر تجربة حقيقية للمريخ الذي قرر  مدربه الألماني أنتوني هاي، الدفع بالمجموعة التي لم تشارك ضد أوتاريو  الكازاخي.

وأضاع  المريخ عدداً من الفرص السهلة، بعد فشل لاعبيه في ترجمة الفرص الحقيقة  التي توفرت لهم بداية من كليتشي وعنكبة في الشوط الأول انتهاءً بفرصتي محمد  عبد الرحمن.

وعلّق المدير الفني للمريخ أنتوني هاي على المباراة  والنتيجة وقال إن الخسارة بهدفين دون رد كانت بمثابة درس للجميع اللاعبين  الذين أدركوا ضرورة الالتزام التكتيكي في جميع لحظات المباراة.

وأضاف  أن المريخ يملك عناصر موهوبة لأبعد الحدود تنقصهم بعض الجوانب الفنية  والتكتيكية ليكونوا الأفضل على الإطلاق ويمنحوا المريخ البطولات ويحققوا  الإنجازات.

وواصل: "هناك عدد من الجوانب السلبية التي صاحبت أداء  اللاعبين وقمنا بتقييدها وملاحظتها في الجهاز الفني وهي مكشوفة وسوف نقوم  بتصحيحها"

ومن جانبه قال المدافع الإيفواري بالمريخ باسكال واوا:  "أمامنا منافسات قوية وتحتاج لمجهود بدني كبير، على المستوى الشخصي ألمس  مدى الجدية بين اللاعبين وأتمنى أن نزيد من مستوى الحماس بيننا للاستفادة  لأبعد الحدود من معسكر تركيا".

وأضاف:"المباراة قدمت لنا قياسا  حقيقيا للمستوى العام لفرقتنا، فريق كايزر منظم تكتيكياً أكثر من فرقة  أتاريو رغم أن الأخير كان فريقا قويا بدنياً لأبعد الحدود".








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باسكال: كنا في حاجة لمثل هذه التجارب القوية



وصف  الإيفواري باسكال واوا مدافع المريخ التجربة التي خاضها فريقه أمام كايزر  الكازخستاني بمعسكره الحالي بمدينة انطاليا القوية بالتجربة القوية  والمثيرة وقال: أمامنا منافسات قوية وتحتاج لمجهود بدني كبير، على المستوى  الشخصي ألمس مدى الجدية بين اللاعبين وأتمنى أن نزيد من مستوى الحماس بيننا  للاستفادة لأبعد الحدود من معسكر تركيا وأضاف أن المباراة قدمت لنا قياسا  حقيقيا للمستوى العام لفرقتنا، فريق كايزر منظم تكتيكياً أكثر من فرقة  أتاريو رغم أن الأخير كان فريقا قويا بدنياً لأبعد الحدود.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب الاتحاد: ذهاب عاشور للمريخ من أسباب تراجع نتائج الفريق في الدوري



اعتبر مجدي عبد العاطي المدرب العام لنادي الاتحاد السكندري أن ذهاب لاعب الوسط عاشور الأدهم للمريخ كان من أسباب تراجع نتائج الفريق في الدوري المصري خاصة بعد إصابة الثنائي خالد الغندور وكاسونجو مبيناً أن الجهاز الفني رأى إطلاق سراح الأدهم للمريخ لأن غيابه لن يكون مؤثراً في ظل وجود لاعبين ممتازين في الفريق لكن الإصابات التي لاحقت عدد من النجوم جعلت الفريق يعاني كثيراً في الدوري في الفترة الأخيرة، وعلق مجدي على الخسارة أمام الزمالك وقال إن السبب في الهزيمة من الزمالك، وقال في تصريحات لوسائل إعلام مصرية، نحن من تسبب في هزيمتنا، لأننا أضعنا عدة فرص في الشوط الأول، والزمالك لم يضيع أي فر وشدد، على أن ركلة الجزاء والطرد أنهوا المباراة مبكراً، مؤكدًا أن الطرد أثر كثيراً على اللاعبين وضح عبدالعاطي، أن كابونجو كاسونجو لم يكن جاهزًا تمامًا، ولذلك لم يبدأ المباراة أساسياً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خالد ليمونة: لجنة التسيير اغرقت المريخ في الديون وقفلت باب الاستثمار  

  


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
فتح السيد خالد ليمونة النار في كل الاتجاهات على لجنة تسيير المريخ بقيادة  جمال الوالي و قال انها اغرقت المريخ في الديون و جعلت النادي طاردا و  انها بتلك الطريقة ستقود الاحمر الى كارثة مبينا ان الوزير كان قد اشاد  بلجنة ونسي بعملها المميز و انه وضعت سيستم للعمل بالنادي بعكس اللجنة  الحالية التي اغرقت النادي في الديون و جعلت المريخ مثل الجمر لا يطاق احد  الامساك به و قفلت باب الاستثمار و رفضت تحويل المريخ الى نادي يملك  استثمارات لتسهل عليها حكمه و على الآخرين الهروب منه و ناشد الجهات  المسئولة التدخل لانقاذ المريخ من الغرق لان الوضع لن يكون في صالح  المرلايخ مستقبلا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق 
 مهام لجان التسيير..

*ظلت مهام لجان التسير بالأندية موضحة وتتمثل في تسير النشاط بصوره المتعددة والعمل على التحضير لإقامة جمعية العمومية وأعتقد ان اللجنة الحالية لن يكون امامها اي مبررات لتفشل كما فشلت من قبل في فترة تعينها الأولى في عقد العمومية خاصة ان تكرار ذات السيناريو خلال الست أشهر القادمة سيكون بمثابة التهرب من عقد الجمعية التي لا يكلف عقدها شي يذكر سوى فتح باب العضوية وتكوين لجنة منفصلة للعضوية بإشراف المفوضية تعمل على حصر العضوية السابقة والجديدة وهذا الأمر يمكن إتمامه في ظل إتمام مشاريع أخرى كمجلس الشرف وعقد الشركة الصينية وتسير النشاط لهذا سنظل نكرر تنبيهاتنا للجنة كي لا يتكرر سيناريو تغييب الجمعية الذي يعتبر غيابه منقصة كبيرة في حق نادي رائد كالمريخ.
*الحديث عن الإستثمار وخلافه من مشاريع يمكن ان تطرح خلال المرحلة المقبلة يجب ان لا تلهي السادة أعضاء اللجنة عن التحضير المبكر لإنجاز أهم بنود تكليفها ويجب ان تنتهي العنتريات التي ظل يطلقها الأمين العام السيد عصام الحاج الذي أعتبره خطر داهم على مبدأ إقامة الجمعية وقد تابع الجميع حديث الرجل وتصريحاته وتحدياته التي يؤكد خلالها إستمرار التعيين بالنادي الى ما لا نهاية.
*تصريحات وزير الشباب والرياضة الولائي حول ان اللجنة ضمت كل أطياف المريخ لم اجد له للأمانة اي تفسيرات سوى ان اللجنة الحالية في حال تكرار فشلها في التحضير للإنتخابات سيتم مكافئتها مرة أخرى بتعين جديد على شاكلة ما تم مؤخراً.
*الوزير لم يبدي إنزعاجه من إستمرار التعيين ولم يشير قط على اللجنة السابقة "الجديدة" باي إشارة تدل على حرصه لإنهاء التعينات المتكررة والتي بنهاية الست أشهر الحالية ستبلغ العامين ومايزيد وهذا الأمر يمثل برأي مؤشر سالب للحد البعيد من وزير كنا نعتقد انه سيكون الأكثر حرصاً على تجاوز حقب التعيين التي ظل يشرف عليها بنادي المريخ.
وهج اخير
*اللجنة السابقة نعم نجحت للحد الكبير في ان تسير النشاط رغم خروج المريخ خالي الوفاض من الموسم الماضي وهذا النجاح الجزئي يقابله فشل كبير في عقد الجمعية التي لم يكن للجنة ان تفشل فيها لو عملت ببنود التكليف المحددة لها والتي باتت تكتب فقط من باب الشكليات والا فقولو لي بربكم كيف تمر على المريخ ثلاث لجان مكلفة دون ان تشرع في عقد الإنتخابات بنادي بات يمارس أهله التهليل لإستمرار التعيين والصمت الكامل عنما سواه من حق أصيل تكفله القوانين الرياضية ودستور النادي.
*الحالة التي يعيشها المريخ في الشق الأداري لا تشبه تاريخ هذا النادي ونتمنى ان يذهب التعيين من عوالم الأحمر الى غير رجعة بنهاية الست أشهر الحالية.
فوز المريخ في مبارياته الإعدادية لا يمثل اي مؤشر يصلح كمقياس لمستوى الفريق قبل انطلاق الموسم الكروي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
البيلقا الهبوب بيضري !!

اطلق متوكل احمد على تصريحات مثيرة للشفقة و السخرية و حاول ان يخلق لنفسه بطولة ليكبر في نظر الوالي .
متوكل  الذي بلع لسانه في الفترة الاخيرة و لزم الصمت لفترة طويلة حاول ان يكيل  الاساءات للتحالف المريخ ظنا منه ان الهجوم على رجالات التجالف يقربه من  الوالي .
واهم من يظن ان الهجوم وسيله لغاية اسمي او لغرض يعلمه هو !!
الهجوم  على التحالف في هذا التوقيت يحكي عن مقاصد و اغراض يعلمها الجميع خاصة ان  الاخ متوكل يسعي لان يظفر بمنصب نائب الامين العام لان الامين العام شعر لا  يملك متوكل مواصفاته على الاطلاق و باي حال مكن الاحوال .
متوكل حاول  ان يقفز بالزانة بعد ان تجاوزه الزمن و حجز الكبار في التخطيط و خطف  المناصب كل منهم كرسيه بلا تعب و مجهود يذكر لانهم اعتادوا على الاستفادة  من تواجد الوالي !!
حتى الاخ جمال الوالي اصبح لا يثق في نفسه ولا يثق  في من يوكل لهم المهام لذلك يأتي دوما بالتعيين و هذا فيه منقصة لقدراته  لانه اعتاد على الجاهز !!
التاريخ يقف مع كردنة و الارباب و البرير  لانهم هزموا الوالي ديمقراطيا و فازوا عليه في الملعب و لم يستطع ان يتفوق  عليهم لانه يأتي بالضعاف و المساعدين اصحاب القدرات الضعيفة و الاعلام الهش  الذي لا يقول له لا و اعتاد ان يصفق له كما تصفق المدرجات التي تهتف باسمه  ..
نأتي لمتوكل الذي صنعه اعلام هش اعتاد على اخذ المواقع القصية لا المواقع المثالية !!
مساعد الياي لن يكون علي الاطلاق بالياي لانه لن يلعب الدوري الرئيسي .
اما  عصام الحاج فهو يكفيه ان الركض الى منزل الوالي لكي يفوز بالامانة العامة  بعد ان هاجم الرجل لعشرة سنوات و ظل يصفه بالديكاتور الذي وجب ابعاده من  المريخ وانه لا يصلح للعمل في النادي!!
البص تحت رحمة الوالي !!
البص بدون الوالي لن يمضي من العربي حتى السوق الشعبي لان المواقف اثبتت ان الخبت و التنظير لا مكان لهما في المريخ !!
الخبت غادر بعد شهرين من تعيينه و هرب بجلده موليا بعد ان اكد انه سيخبت الهلال ولكنه خبت من اندية الهامش!!
لا  نقول ان وجود عصام الحاج بشكل خطرا على المريخ و لكن نقول ان في وجود  الوالي لن يتذكر احدا شخص اسمه عصام الحاج و لا الفريق طارق !!
لو استقال الوالي اليوم سيقفزون بالشباب و لن ينتظرون حتى وصول الباب !!
اعتدنا على هروبهم و عودونا على الذهاب و العودة مع الوالي !!
متفرقات
خسر المريخ امس من كايسر بهدفين
التجربة التي خاضها المريخ نعتقد انها مفيدة رغم الخسارة الكبيرة التي تلقها المريخ بهدفين دون رد!
الهزيمة في المباريات الودية تكشف العيوب و تعلم الاجهزة الفنية و اللاعبين ان الانتصار في الرسمي افضل من الودي!!
نحمد الله ان المريخ خسر قبل انطلاقة البطولة المحلية حتى لا يغتر المدير الفني و لاعبيه!!
هزيمة في الودي تعيد المريخ الى السكة الصحيحة و تصحح الاخطاء .
اخيرا جدا
متوكل و رفاقه لن يفيدوا المريخ في شيء و تصريحاته معلومة الغرض و الهدف رغم ان لا مضمون لها على الاطلاق
البيلقا الهبوب بيضري !!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبــــض الصفــــوه 
اميــــر عــــوض
ميــــــــدو ســــبب العـــذاب

علي طريقة بكري المدينة فبدايات اليافع محمد عبدالرحمن مع الفرقة الحمراء تبشر بميلاد نجم سيشار له بالبنان بإذن الله.
مستوي  ميدو حتي الآن يدحض فرية التقرير الطبي المزعوم الذي بشر به الإعلام  الأزرق بعد أن سدت السبل بينهم و بينه فقرروا إحاكة تلك القصة المضحكة  ليخففوا من هول الصدمة القاتلة.
ميدو.. ضربة من داخل الكشف الحقيقي.. و  تدمير مؤسس لمستقبل المدعوماب الذين صدعونا بهلال ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§ الخالي من المحترفين  الشئ الذي جعلنا نتندر علي سذاجة من كان يردد مثل ذلك الحديث الفطير.
هلال  ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§ لم يكفه وجود ثلاثة محترفين بكشفه فلهث لهاث الملدوغ بحثا عن فرصة  تجنيس إضافية قبل أن يجابه طلبه (بالطناش) ليحاول مد أواصر المحبة و المودة  بينه و بين سميه من الأبيض ظنا منه بأن الأخير سيعيره أحد المحترفين  المجنسين.. فبذل من أجل ذلك لاعب وسطه الأساسي نصر الدين الشغيل بالإعارة  ليحصد السراب في ختام التسجيلات الأخيرة.
تألق ميدو في التدريبات و  قدرته علي الركض حتي أمرا يشق علي الكثيرين من الجناح الآخر.. و إمتداد  لوجع بكري المدينة الذي ما برح مكانه متاورة و (مغصة).
ميدو (المصاب)  إتضح أنه في الحقيقة (ميدو اللعاب).. و علي المدعوماب محاولة التكفير بعشرة  لاعبين ï­گخر من الكشف المريخي مما يعني بأننا موعودون بضياع عشرين لاعب في  المستقبل القريب حسب تصريحات بنزينا.
و حتي نخفف الأمر علي المدعوماب  فسنسجل أطهر الطاهر في التسجيلات التكميلية لنرفع الكفارة لثلاثين لاعب  (كامل الكشف) و نخلف "رجل علي رجل" في إنتظار أن يشتري بنزينا كشفنا  بالكامل و يضمه للجوهرة الزرغاء و قصره الذي يقال بأن سيخه مأخوذ من هناك.
و  بذلك نضمن بأن سيخنا بقي في بيتنا و أن القلعة الحمراء ستكون في (كرتونة)  آدم.. آملين أن يتلطف بنزينا و يشتري معه مباني الأكاديمية بعد أن يلقي  بالإتحاد في (الخور) و يسيطر علي مقاليد الأمور.

نبضات متفرقة

التحضيرات الحمراء تمضي علي قدم و ساق و توهج أكثر من نجم يعني أننا موعودون بموسم شيق و مميز بإذن الله.
رابطة قطر في قمة الجاهزية لإستقبال المارد الأحمر.
علي هاي و نجومه الإستفادة القصوي من هذه الفترة المهمة من الموسم الطويل و الشاق.
نتيجة مباراة الأمس غير مهمة و المحصلة النهائية عبر التقييم الفني للنجوم.
المباريات الإعدادية هي أفضل فرصة للكشف المبكر علي السلبيات لتداركها قبل الدخول في معمعة التنافس الرسمي.
بالتوفيق لمريخ التميز في موسم التميز.

نبضة أخيرة

ميدو اللعاب سبب العذاب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يخسر أمام كايزر الكازاخي بثنائية!! 

ديربي سبورت : أنطاليا
خسر المريخ مباراته الإعدادية التي لعبها عصر اليوم أمام فريق كايزر  الكازاخي بهدفين دون رد جاءا على مدار الشوطين ودفع الجهاز الفني بتشكيلة  ضمت اللاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا في تجربة اتاريو الكازاخي التي خاضها الفريق  عصر أمس الجمعة .وسيؤدي المريخ آخر تجاربه الإعدادية بمعسكر أنطاليا أمام  توبول الكازاخي بعد غدٍ الاثنين بعدها يغادر للدوحة القطرية لأداء ثلاث  تجارب هناك أمام المرخية والأهلي القطريين وثالثة لم يسمى طرفها بعد .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وجهة نظر فنية 
نادر الداني 
التحليل الفني لمباراة المريخ وكايزر الكازاخستاني

لعب  المريخ مباراة ودية أمام فريق كايزر ليزيلوردا الكازاخستاني وذلك ضمن  مبارياته الاعدادية والتي يجريها حالياً في معسكره المقام بمدينة انطاليا  التركية استعداداً لبداية الموسم الكروي القادم في العام 2017م.

بداية  لابد من القول بأن المباريات الودية تعتبر من ضمن فترة الاعداد وهي جزء  مهم جداً منه ويعول عليها الجهاز الفني بقيادة الالماني انتوني هاي كثيراً  في كشف كل السلبيات التي تصاحب أداء الفريق كما يعول عليها ايضاً لمعرفة  الايجابيات ومدى الفائدة التي جناها اللاعبون من فترة الاعداد البدني  والفني وكذلك يستطيع الجهاز الفني تثبيت التشكيل وفهم أداء اللاعبين في تلك  المباريات وإجراء تعديلات جوهرية أو جزئية للوصول الى القائمة النهائية  التي ستمثل الفريق في المنافسات الرسمية ولذلك فإنه من الطبيعي أن تظهر بعض  الهنات في الفريق وكذلك من الطبيعي أن تكون هناك اشراقات من بعض اللاعبين  وهو أمر يتطلع اليه الجهاز الفني بحيث يعمل على معالجة السلبيات ومعرفتها  منذ انطلاقة المباريات الودية ومحاولة رتق الجوانب السلبية ومعالجتها أول  بأول حتى يصل الى الهدف المنشود كما ذكرنا.
مباراة الأمس لعبها المريخ  بتشكيلة ضمت كل من عصام عبد الرحيم في حراسة المرمى وفي خط الدفاع لعب كل  من صلاح نمر، ومحمد حقار وفي الطرف اليسار بخيت خميس، فيما لعب في الطرف  اليمين التاج ابراهيم وفي خط الوسط لعب كل من باسكال واوا ، محمد هاشم  التكت في محوري الوسط فيما لعب عاطف خالد وجلال ابراهيم كمساعدي هجوم في  الوسط بينما لعب عنكبة وكلاتشي في خط الهجوم .

قدم المريخ في شوط  اللعب الأول مباراة جيدة جدا حيث التزم لاعبوه بالتمرير الارضي المتقن وإن  كنا قد شاهدنا لاعبي المريخ صلاح نمر وباسكال يلعبان الكرات الطولية  العالية فصلاح وفي احياناً كثيرة يمرر الكرات العالية لأنه لا خيار أمامه  عند تضييق الخناق عليه في خط الدفاع وباسكال كما عادته يلعب الباص الطويل  للمهاجمين في محاولة لمباغتة دفاع الخصم .

المريخ لعب الكرة السريعة  الممرحلة واخذ المواقع مع محاولة الالتزام بجانب التمرير المتقن وفتح  الخانة وتسليم الباص للزميل مع اعمال جانب الحركة بالكرة وبدون الكرة وكل  هذه من الايجابيات السليمة والمطلوبة في هذه المرحلة ويجب اتقانها تماماً  حيث وضح أن الحركة الدؤوبة لجميع اللاعبين الغاية منها تطبيق المرسوم على  ارض الواقع مع اجراء عمليات ضغط على في كل جنبات الملعب لمنع الفريق  الكازاخي من التقدم نحو مرمى المريخ.

المريخ كان المبادر بتشكيل  الخطورة على مرمى الفريق الكازاخي حيث اضاع كلاتشي هدفين مضمونين الأولى من  كرة شبه انفراد لعبها عالية يمين الحارس ضربت في الشباك الخارجي والثانية  رأسية اضاعها كلاتشي فوق العارضة واخرى من عنكبة شبه انفراد ايضا من الجهة  اليمين لعبها عنكبة ارضية زاحفة (قنع) الحارس منها تماما ولكنها مرت جوار  القائم يمين الحارس .

أما الهدف الأول للفريق الكازاخي فلقد جاء عن  طريق فرصة من كرة سرح فيها بخيت خميس وترك الجناح اليمين خالياً من الرقابة  ليقوم بعكس كرة أرضية زاحفة امام مرمى المريخ حيث لم تكن هناك أي رقابة  صارمة على أربعة من لاعبي الفريق الكازاخي داخل خط ستة لم يجد المهاجم  صعوبة أبداً في ايداعها المرمى بينما وقف باسكال ونمر يتفرجان على الأربعة  لاعبين ولم يكن هناك اي ضغط او تغطية من محمد حقار وخط الدفاع بأكمله حيث  جاء الهدف نتيجة السرحان وعدم التنظيم الجيد في الدفاع وعدم القيام  بالادوار الدفاعية المهمة .

عموماً من النجوم المميزين والذين ظهروا  بصورة طيبة خلال شوط المباراة الأول اللاعب عاطف خالد وباسكال وكذلك ظهر  التكت بمستوى مميز جداً ويبدو أن هذا اللاعب سيكون له شأن كبير في محور  الوسط حيث اجاد الاستلام والتمرير وقطع الكرات وكذلك الحركة الدؤوبة في وسط  الميدان بالإضافة الى مميزاته العالية في التحكم في الكرة والذهنية  العالية التي يتميز بها هذا اللاعب فقط نرى أن لياقته البدنية لم تكتمل حيث  أن عطاؤه قل في شوط اللعب الثاني وربما لان جميع افراد الفريق ايضا تاثروا  بالجهد العالي المبذول في شوط اللعب الأول .

انتهى شوط المباراة  الأول بتفوق الفريق الكازاخي بهدف ومع بداية الشوط الثاني بدأ الفريق الخصم  المباراة بقوة وتمريرات سريعة ومن الناحية اليمين لعبت الكرة عالية في راس  خط 6 تقدم اليها احد المهاجمين وانزلها برأسه على الأرض للمهاجم الثاني  والذي لعبها قوية في المرمى هدف جميل وملعوب والخطأ فيه يتحمله كل أفراد خط  الدفاع بالإضافة الى لاعي المحور باسكال والتكت في عدم اجراء عمليات  التغطية في هذه المنطقة الحساسة جدا والتي يجب أن تكون محرمة بصورة تامة  للخصم ولا يجب ان يتم تناقل الكرة فيها بهذه السهولة من دون تدخل قوي على  اللاعبين حيث صوب اللاعب الكازاخي الكرة نحو المرمى ولم تكن هناك أي رقابة  تذكر من قبل باسكال وجلال ونمر على لاعبي الفريق الكازاخستاني في منطقة  حساسة جدا ويجب أن يلتفت المدرب الى توجيه الدفاع لمثل هذه الأخطاء الساذجة  مع ضرورة تنبيه لاعبي المحور لتغطية هذه المناطق عند تواجد الكرة بها …  لاحظنا ايضا أن لاعبي المريخ يسرحون كثيراً عند الهجمة ولا يكون الرجوع  بذات السرعة التي تكون بها الهجمة فاللاعبون يتقدمون مع الهجمة بصورة جيدة  علماً بأن التقدم مع الهجمة لا يكون بالكم ولكنه يكون بالكيف فالفريق يخلف  وراءه فراغات ومساحات في المناطق الخلفية فالهدفين كانا من كرات اتت فجاة  وبسرعة شديدة وفي الوقت الذي كان المريخ يهاجم تعرض خط ظهره الى هجوم مرتد  سريع وقبل أن يفيق اللاعبون تكون الكرة في المناطق الدفاعية حيث تنعدم  التغطية السريعة لمهاجمي الخصم بمعنى آخر فإنه لابد من الرجوع السريع مع  التركيز التام على موقع الكرة واغلاق المنافذ والمساحات الخالية خلف خط  الظهر .

الملاحظة الثانية تتمثل في انخفاض معدل اللياقة البدنية في  شوط اللعب الثاني كنتاج طبيعي لأن الفريق مازال في طور الاعداد بينما  الفريق الخصم يلعب بوتيرة واحدة حيث يلتزم جانب الضغط على لاعبي المريخ عند  استلام الكرة ومعروف أن اللاعب السوداني عندما يتعرض الى الضغط الشديد  فإنه يفقد الكرة بسهولة وبسرعة فانخفاض اللياقة البدنية لدى لاعبي المريخ  ينتج عنه قلة الحركة وبالتالي البطء الشديد في فتح الخانة وعدم ايجاد  المساندة للزميل مما يظهرحركة الفريق الخصم وتغلبه على منطقة المناورة في  وسط الملعب ووضح ذلك من خلال بطء حركة التكت حيث انه بذل مجهودا كبيرا في  شوط اللعب الاول وكذلك معظم بقية اللاعبين وهذا لا يعد عيبا في هذه المرحلة  من الاعداد لأن اللاعبين يكتسبون اللياقة البدنية العالية في المباريات  القادمة حيث ان التعب والفتور وقلة الحركة في شوط اللعب الثاني دليل على  انتهاء المخزون اللياقي وتوافقه مع الفترة القصيرة التي ادى فيها اللاعبون  التمارين وبالتالي كلما قل مردود اللاعب بدنياً اثناء المباراة عليه ان  يضغط ويتحمل ذلك ويكمل ويحاول الضغط على نفسه لاكتساب لياقة المباريات  التنافسية في المباريات القادمة حيث انه سيكون وضعه البدني افضل من هذه  المباراة … في هذه المباراة بالذات ثمة عدة ملاحظات يجب التطرق لها واهمها  عدم وجود صانع الالعاب الذي يوصل الكرة لمهاجمي المريخ كلاتشي وعنكبة حيث  وضح انهما ينزلان كثيرا لطلب الكرة والشاهد ان المهاجم يجب ان يكون في  وضعين عندما يستقبل الكرة الوضع الاول وهو ان يكون قريب من المرمى وبالتالي  عليه لعب الكرة مباشرة في المرمى والوضع الثاني هو عندما يكون بعيدا من  المرمى وهذا ما كان عليه مهاجمي المريخ كلاتشي وعنكبة اغلب فترات الشوط  الثاني .. فعنكبة يحتاج الى وجود لاعب بجانبه لعمل الون تو وكسب المساحات  كما يحتاج الى من يسانده في الظهور له للعب الكرة وفتح الخانة في المناطق  الجيدة لاجراء عمليات التسديد نحو المرمى سواء بالراس او القدم واما كلاتشي  فهو يطلب الكرة دوما وهو في مواجهة المرمى ولا يقوم كلاتشي بدعم نفسه عن  طريق الجنوح للاطراف او النزول لمساعدة الوسط لان حركته بطيئة وعندما يفعل  ذلك لا يساند الفريق ويفقد خانته بسهولة فهو لاعب مساحات ضيقة .

أما  عنكبة فلقد وجد فرصة جيدة للتسجيل في الشوط الثاني وكان عنده المساحة  والزمن ولكن تسرع ولعب الكرة بشماله استلمها الحارس وهنا تبرز مشكلة في ان  عنكبة لم يتصرف بصورة سليمة ونسبة لأنه كان محاصراً من لاعبين اثنين من  دفاع الفريق الكازاخي لكنه تصرف بسرعة ولعب الكرة مباشرة في المرمى ويرجع  ذلك لعدم وجود الثقة الكاملة للاعب في نفسه وفي امكانياته العالية حيث انه  بمجرد استلامه للكرة كان بامكانه التقدم بقوة واستغلال سرعته العالية وعند  الاقتراب من المرمى يضرب الكرة بقوة في الشباك ولكن لان لاعبنا غالباً  يفتقد الثقة بنفسه فإنه يحاول (مخارجة ) الكرة عند اقرب تصرف اليه دون أن  يكون تركيزه حاضراً في تلك اللحظة كما يفعل بقية المهاجمين الذين يحدثون  الفارق لفرقهم وهذه واحدة من مشاكل الكرة السودانية بصفة عامة وهي عدم ثقة  اللاعب في نفسه وامكانياته العالية وعدم توظيفها بصورة افضل اثناء  المباريات التنافسية فالمهاجم عليه أن يكون أكثر تركيزاً عند الاقتراب من  المرمى وهذه الميزة هي التي تجعله يحدث الفارق لفريقه.

فرقة المريخ  التي شاهدناها تلعب مباراة الامس الودية كان ينقصها اللاعب الذي يستلم من  الدفاع ويوزع الكرات على الاطراف وفي العمق بمعنى اكثر ينقص المريخ اللاعب  صانع الالعاب فلم يكن في التشكيل سوى التكت كلاعب متحرك بفعالية لكنه التزم  جانب الدفاع كثيرا بمعنى أن هناك فجوة ما بين خط الدفاع وخط الوسط وان  معظم الكرات التي تصل الى المهاجمين كانت تصلهم عبر الكرات الطولية لكل من  باسكال ونمر في الشوط الاول وباسكال وبخيت خميس في شوط اللعب الثاني مع  تحركات بخيت خميس نوعا ما .
في الجزء الأخير من المباراة حصرالمريخ  الخصم في منطقته الدفاعية لكن لاعبي المريخ افتقدوا للتركيز وللاعب الجرئ  الذي يخترق المرمى ويتقدم نحوه فيما تميزت تمريراتهم بعدم الدقة حتى انهى  الحكم المباراة بفوز الفريق الكازاخي بهدفين دون رد.
عموماً يمكننا  القول بأن التجربة كانت ناجحة ومثمرة واظهرت العديد من السلبيات  والايجابيات التي يجب الالتفات نحوها ومن ثم العمل على تلافي السلبيات خلال  المباريات القادمة مع التجويد في الاداء ودعم الايجابيات.
خالص الود مع اجمل تحايانا العطرة للجميع،،،


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺟﺒـــﺮﺓ : 9 ﻣـﺰﺍﻳﺎ ﺃﺳﺎﺳﻴــﺔ ﺗﻌﻠﻤــﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒــﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻧﺘـﻮﻧﻲ ﻫﺎﻱ

ﻗﺎﻝ  ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﺎﺭﻭﻕ ﺟﺒﺮﺓ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺃﻧﺘﻮﻧﻲ ﻫﺎﻱ ﻏﺮﺱ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﻮﺱ  ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺗﺴﻌﺔ ﻣﺰﺍﻳﺎ ﺃﺳﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻫﺎﻣﺔ ﺗﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﻮﻧﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻤﺔ ﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ  ﻭﺃﺳﻠﻮﺏ ﻟﻌﺒﻪ ﻭﻫﻲ -:
-1 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻻﻥ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﺭﺿﻴﺔ ﻣﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﻭﺳﺮﻳﻌﺔ 
-2 ﻫﺎﻱ ﻣﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻄﻔﻴﺶ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻭﺍﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺳﺒﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ
-3 ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻳﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺮﺣﻞ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﻭﺍﺟﺐ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﻁ
-4  ﻟﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﻫﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﺑﺤﺘﺔ ﻭﻣﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻻﺭﻋﻦ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ  ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺮﻱ ﺍﺛﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻧﺤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺷﺪﺩ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﻟﺘﺰﺍﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺎﻧﺔ  ﻻﻗﺼﻲ ﺩﺭﺟﺔ
-5 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺑﻜﻠﻴﺎﺗﻪ ﻭﻳﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺑﻜﻠﻴﺎﺗﻪ
-6 ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺻﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﺭﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻳﻌﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﺤﺔ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺷﺪﺩ ﻫﺎﻱ
-7 ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﺍﻟذﻫﻨﻲ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﺳﺮ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
-8 ﻻﻭﻝ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﻓﻌﻠﻴﺎ ﺑﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻛﻴﻔﻴﺔ ﺗﻔﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻻﺻﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺑﻴﺎﻧﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﺭﻳﻦ
-9  ﻣﻨﻊ ﻫﺎﻱ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﺛﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺍﻭﺿﺢ ﺍﻥ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻥ  ﻳﺜﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﻓﻌﻠﻪ ﺍﻻﺭﺍﺩﻱ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻮذ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻣﻮﺿﺤﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ  ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻴﻞ ﻗﺪ ﻳﻀﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺴﺘﺤﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺘﻴﻚ ﺍﻟذﻫﻨﻲ ﻫﻮ  ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﺎﺡ ﻗﺪ ﻳﻮﺩﻱ ﻟذﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻻﺣﺪ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻻﻧﻪ ﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺭﻏﻢ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ  ﺍﻻﻓﻀﻞ ﺗﻜﺘﻴﻜﻴﺎ ﻭذﻟﻚ ﻳﻀﻴﻊ ﻓﺮﺹ ﻗﺪ ﺗﺼﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭﻕ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺗﻐﺰﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ : ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻭﺍﺗﻲ ﻓﻴﻠﺘﺶ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺧﺒﺮﺓ

ﺍﻛﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻭﺍﺗﻲ ﻓﻴﻠﺘﺶ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﺗﺎﻳﺮﻭ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺯﺧﺴﺘﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻣﺘﻤﻴﺰ ﻭﺍﺿﺎﻑ ﺍﻥ ﺷﻜﻞ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺟﻴﺪ ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺫﺍﺗﻪ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻻ ﺗﻮﺟﺪ ﻣﻘﺎﺭﻧﺔ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻻﻓﺘﺎ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻭﻳﻤﻠﻚ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺧﺒﺮﺓ ﻭﺣﻨﻜﺔ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻄﻴﻞ ﺍﻻﺧﻀﺮ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ في المباريات الإعدادية الاربعة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* يوفنتوس يُسقط روما ويحلق بعيدًا في صدارة الكالتشيو
* أتلانتا يفرض التعادل السلبي على ميلان بالدوري الايطالي
* إبراهيموفيتش يقود مانشستر يونايتد لفوز ثمين أمام وست بروميتش
* ليستر سيتي ينتفض بعشرة لاعبين ويتعادل أمام ستوك
* أتلتيكو مدريد ينجو من فخ لاس بالماس .. وإشبيلية يصعق مالاجا برباعية
* جانجون يحقق المفاجأة ويُسقط باريس سان جيرمان
* فينورد يعزز صدارته للدوري الهولندي .. صفحة الهلال
* بيانيتش يخرج مصابًا من مباراة يوفنتوس وروما
* جورجي سيماو يتولى تدريب سبورتينج براجا البرتغالي
* جابي: أتلتيكو مدريد كان بحاجة شديدة للفوز في الليجا
* سافاج: مانشستر يونايتد سينهي البريميرليج متفوقًا على السيتي
* مدرب كلوب أمريكا: الحكم حرمنا من التكافؤ أمام ريال مدريد
* بولسن نجم لايبزيج: نتطلع بشدة لمواجهة بايرن ميونيخ
* الضغوطات تحاصر برادلي بعد ثلاثية ميدلزبره
* كونتي: لاعبو تشيلسي يستحقون هذا النجاح
* مدرب لايبزيج: ثنائية هيرتا برلين أفضل رد على هزيمتنا الأولى
* مدرب غرناطة: افتقدنا للدقة أمام ريال سوسييداد
* توخيل: كل الأشياء الخاطئة حدثت لنا أمام هوفنهايم
* بيانيتش يخرج مصابًا من مباراة يوفنتوس وروما
* مورينيو: إبراهيموفيتش لاعب لا يُصدَّق
* مدرب هوفنهايم: كان علينا هزيمة بوروسيا دورتموند
* إيمري: باريس سان جيرمان يفقد الثقة عندما تهتز شباكه
* فوز مثير للأهلي على التعاون في الدوري السعودي
* النصر يلحق الخسارة الأولى بالجزيرة في الدوري الإماراتي
* الريان يسحق العربي بثلاثية في الدوري القطري
* رئيس اتحاد جدة: كنت واثقا من الفوز على الفتح

‏=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم :

â—„ كأس العالم للأندية  

- المركز الثالث :

* كلوب أمريكا - المكسيك (-- : --) كاشيما انتلرز - اليابان الساعة : 10:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 1

- النهائي :

* ريال مدريد - أسبانيا (-- : --) كاشيما انتلرز - اليابان الساعة : 13:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 1

---------------------------

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي  - الأسبوع 17 :

* بورنموث (-- : --) ساوثهامتون الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 2

* مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) آرسنال الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 2

* توتنهام هوتسبير (-- : --) بيرنلي الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 8

---------------------------

â—„ الدوري الإسباني  - الأسبوع 16 :

* ليجانيس (-- : --) إيبار الساعة : 18:15 .. القناة : beIN HD 3

* ديبورتيفو لاكورونا (-- : --) أوساسونا الساعة : 20:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 3

* برشلونة (-- : --) إسبانيول الساعة : 22:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 3

---------------------------

الدوري الإيطالي  - الاسبوع 17 :

• ساسولو (-- : --) انتر ميلان الساعة : 14:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 4

* أودينيزي (-- : --) كروتوني الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 4

* كييفو فيرونا (-- : --) سامبدوريا الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 4

* بيسكارا (-- : --) بولونيا الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 4

* نابولي (-- : --) تورينو الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 4

* جنوى (-- : --) باليرمو الساعة : 22:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 4

* لاتسيو (-- : --) فيورنتينا الساعة : 22:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 4

---------------------------

â—„ الدوري الألماني  - الأسبوع 16 :

* دارم شتات (-- : --) بايرن ميونيخ الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 5

* باير ليفركوزن (-- : --) إنغولشتات الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 5

---------------------------

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي  - الأسبوع 16 :

* كان -- : --) ميتز الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 6

* نيس (-- : --) ديجون الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 6

* مارسيليا (-- : --) ليل الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 6

* موناكو (-- : --) ليون الساعة : 22:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 6


âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم :

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 17 :

*كريستال بالاس (-- : --) تشيلسي الساعة : 15:30 .. القناة : beIN HD2 .. المعلق : يوسف سيف

*ميدلزبره (-- : --) سوانزي سيتي الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 9 .. المعلق : أحمد البلوشي

*سندرلاند (-- : --) واتفورد الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 7 .. المعلق :محمد الكواليني

*وست هام يونايتد (-- : --) هال سيتي الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 10 .. المعلق : حسن العيدروس

**ستوك سيتي (-- : --) ليستر سيتي الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 2 .. المعلق : حفيظ دراجي

*وست بروميتش ألبيون (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد الساعة : 20:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 2 .. المعلق : عصام الشوالي

---------------------------

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 16 :

*سبورتينغ خيخون (-- : --) فياريال الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 3 .. المعلق : أحمد فؤاد

*أتلتيكو مدريد(-- : --) لاس بالماس الساعة : 18:15 .. القناة : beIN HD 3 .. المعلق : علي محمد علي

*غرناطة (-- : --) ريال سوسييداد الساعة : 20:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 3 .. المعلق : خالد الغول

*إشبيلية (-- : --)مالاجا الساعة : 22:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 3 .. المعلق : سوار الذهب

---------------------------

الدوري الإيطالي - الاسبوع 17 :

*إمبولي (-- : --) كالياري الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 4 .. المعلق : علي لفتة

*ميلان (-- : --) أتلانتا الساعة : 20:030 .. القناة : beIN HD 4 .. المعلق : فهد العتيبي

*يوفنتوس (-- : --) روما الساعة : 22:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 4 .. المعلق : علي سعيد الكعبي

---------------------------

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 16 :

*شالكه (-- : --) فرايبورج الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : beIN HD MAX 6 .. المعلق : لحدان حمد الفيحاني

*ماينز (-- : --) هامبورج الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 8 .. المعلق : أحمد البلوشي

*أوجسبورج (-- : --) بوروسيا مونشنغلادباخ الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 5 .. المعلق : أحمد عبدة

*فولفسبورج (-- : --) آينتراخت فرانكفورت الساعة : 20:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 5 .. المعلق : مضر اليوسف

---------------------------

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 16 :

*جانجون (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 6 .. المعلق : جواد بدة

---------------------------

â—„ الدوري المصري- الأسبوع 16 :

*الداخلية  (-- : --) وادي دجلة الساعة : 15:30 .. القناة : النيل الرياضية

*الشرقية (-- : --) طنطا الساعة : 15:30 .. القناة : النيل الرياضية

*بتروجيت (-- : --) الاسماعيلي  الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : النيل الرياضية

*الاهلي (-- : --) المصري  الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : النيل الرياضية

‏==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي  - الأسبوع 17 :

*كريستال بالاس (0 : 1) تشيلسي
*ميدلزبره (3 : 0) سوانزي سيتي
*سندرلاند (1 : 0) واتفورد
*وست هام يونايتد (1 : 0) هال سيتي
*ستوك سيتي (2 : 2) ليستر سيتي
*وست بروميتش ألبيون (0 : 2) مانشستر يونايتد

---------------------------

â—„ الدوري الإسباني  - الأسبوع 16 :

*سبورتينغ خيخون (1 : 3) فياريال
*أتلتيكو مدريد (1 : 0) لاس بالماس
*غرناطة (0 : 2) ريال سوسييداد
*إشبيلية (4 : 1) مالاجا

---------------------------

الدوري الإيطالي - الاسبوع 17 :

*إمبولي (2 : 0) كالياري
*ميلان (0 : 0) أتلانتا
*يوفنتوس (1 : 0) روما

---------------------------

â—„ الدوري الألماني  - الأسبوع 16 :

*شالكه (1 : 1) فرايبورج
*ماينز (3 : 1) هامبورج
*أوجسبورج (1 : 1) بوروسيا مونشنغلادباخ
*لايبزيج (2 : 0) هيرتا برلين
*فولفسبورج (1 : 0) آينتراخت فرانكفورت

---------------------------

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي  - الأسبوع 16 :

*جانجون (2 : 1) باريس سان جيرمان


---------------------------

â—„ الدوري المصري- الأسبوع 16 :

*طلائع الجيش (1 : 0) سموحة 

*الانتاج الحربي (1 : 1) انبي

*الاتحاد السكندري (0 : 2) الزمالك

---------------------------

â—„ دوري جميل السعودي للمحترفين - الأسبوع 13 :

*التعاون (2 : 3) الاهلي 

*الاتحاد (3 : 2) الفتح 

‏=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺗﻌﻘﺪ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﺎ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻟﺤﺴﻢ ﻗﻀﺎﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﻋﺎﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺚ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ

ﺍﻓﺎﺩﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺼﺪﺩ ﻋﻘﺪ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﻭﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻭف ﺑﺨﺼﻮﺹ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻭﻱ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﺣﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﻭﻧﺎﺋﺒﻪ ﻣﺘﻮﻛﻞ ﻳﺴﻌﻴﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺣﻔﻆ ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﺣﻘﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻧﻄﻼﻗﺔ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*متوكل أحمد علي: مجلس الشرف سيحقق نجاحاً كبيراً لأن من يقف خلفه إداري من طراز فريد

تقدم  متوكل أحمد علي عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بجزيل شكره للأستاذ اليسع  الصديق وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم للثقة الكبيرة التي أولاها  لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ حتى يظهر لفترة جديدة تمتد لستة أشهر لتكون  امتداداً للنجاحات الكبيرة التي حققتها لجنة التسيير المريخية في فترة  الأشهر الستة الماضية والتي كانت بحق فترة إعادة الاستقرار التي شهدت  اكتساح التسجيلات وتوفير كل متطلبات المرحلة لفريق الكرة حتى يتمكن من  العودة للطريق الصحيح مشيراً إلى أن المعسكر الذي يقيمه المريخ الآن في  انطاليا دليل واضح على اهتمام المجلس بفريق الكرة وعلى رغبته بظهور الفريق  بصورة مختلفة تماماً في الموسم المقبل وامتدح متوكل العمل الكبير الذي قام  به المجلس السابق في العديد من المشاريع الكبيرة بعيداً عن العمل الذي تم  في فريق الكرة مثل تأهيل الإستاد والنادي بعد أن أسهم العمل الكبير الذي  قام به قطاع المنشآت في إعادة القلعة الحمراء سيرتها الأولى وتمنى متوكل أن  تستفيد لجنة التسيير من فترة التكليف الجديدة في استكمال بعض المشاريع  التي كانت تحتاج لبعض الوقت مثل الاستثمار ومجلس الشرف المريخي متوقعاً أن  يحقق هذا المجلس نجاحاً لافتاً وأن يصبح أحد أهم مصادر دعم الخزانة الحمراء  مؤكداً أن ثقته لا تحدها حدود في نجاح مجلس الشرف المريخي لأن هذا المشروع  يقف خلفه إداري من طراز فريد عركته التجارب وأصبح يعرف كيف يدير أصعب  الملفات وهو السيد عصام الحاج متمنياً وقوف الجميع خلف لجنة مجلس الشرف  المريخي حتى تتمكن من إنجاز كل المهام بصورة مثالية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محيي الدين عبد التام: ظهوري في ثلاثة مجالس للمريخ على التوالي دليل على أنني أخدمه بإخلاص
الوالي يستحق الرئاسة مدى الحياة.. وسنصحّح الأوضاع في لجنة التحكيم قبل انطلاقة الموسم

أبدى  محي الدين عبد التام، عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، ارتياحه لظهوره مع  زملائه في اللجنة الجديدة التي أعلن عنها الوزير خواتيم الأسبوع الماضي  لتصريف العمل الإداري بالنادي لستة أشهر وأشار عبد التام إلى أن ظهوره في  ثلاثة مجالس متعاقبة للمريخ دليل على أنه يؤدي واجبه على أكمل وجه ويخدم  ناديه بإخلاص وتفانٍ مؤكداً أنه سيظل في خدمة المريخ حتى عندما يبتعد عن  المناصب كما تحدث عبد التام عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر المساحة التالية.

في  البدء قال محيي الدين عبد التام إن لجنة التسيير المريخية التي انتهت  فترتها فرضت على وزارة الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم أن تجدد فيها الثقة  وأن تمنحها الفرصة لقيادة المريخ لفترة جديدة بعد النجاحات الكبيرة التي  حققتها اللجنة على كافة الأصعدة وجعلت النادي ينعم بالاستقرار الفني  والإداري. وأشار عبد التام إلى أن هذه اللجنة ستسير على خُطى سابقتها  وستقوم بنفس العمل وأفضل لأنها تضم نفس الكفاءات والأسماء مع إضافات مؤثرة  ستمنح دفعة قوية للعمل الإداري بنادي المريخ. وعبّر عبد التام عن ارتياحه  لظهوره في المجلس الثالث للمريخ على التوالي مؤكداً أن تعيينه ثلاث مرات في  آخر ثلاثة مجالس دليل على أنه يخدم المريخ بحُب وإخلاص وتفانٍ ويقوم  بواجبه تجاه الأحمر على أكمل وجه وأكد عبد التام أنه ظل يقبل التكليف بلا  تردد ليس بحثاً عن الشُهرة والشو ولكن عشقاً للمريخ ورغبة في خدمته ودفع  مسيرته مؤكداً أنه ليس من عشاق التصريحات والظهور الإعلامي وكان ظهوره  محدوداً للغاية في آخر مجلس لأن أفضل عمل هو الذي يتحدث عن نفسه.

نفّذنا كل المهام

قال  محيي الدين عبد التام إن لجنة التسيير التي انتهت فترتها نفّذت كل متطلبات  التكليف وقامت بعمل كبير في وقتٍ وجيز الأمر الذي دفع الوزير لتجديد الثقة  فيها ، وأضاف: الشئ الوحيد الذي لم تنجح فيه اللجنة هو عقد الجمعية  العمومية وهذا بالتحديد كان مرتبطاً بظروف المريخ لأن الجمعية العمومية  كانت ستنعقد في فترة بالغة الحساسية وبالتالي يمكن أن تؤثر على تسجيلات  المريخ وإعداده مشيراً إلى أن الوزير تابع عمل اللجنة بدقة وأشاد كثيراً  بالعمل الكبير الذي قامت به لجنة التسيير المريخية ولذلك فضّل استمراريتها.

وجدت تعاوناً من الجميع

قال  عبد التام إن السبب الرئيسي الذي ساعده على أداء واجباته تجاه المريخ على  أكمل وجه أنه انسجم بسرعة مع المجموعة المتميزة التي وجدها والتي رأى فيها  رجالاً يعشقون المريخ بصورة مُبالغ فيها ويحرصون على خدمته بتفانٍ كبير  ويتركون كل شئ من أجل خدمة عشقهم الكبير بالشكل المطلوب وقال عبد التام إنه  لا يهتم كثيراً بالسخرية منه بسبب التصريحات التي يدلي بها والتي تضعه عند  البعض في خانة الباحث عن الظهور الإعلامي مؤكداً أنه يؤدي عمله دون أن يقف  مطلقاً في حدود هذه  الشائعات بنفيها أو تأكيدها وأرجع عبد التام نجاحه في  كل المهام التي أُسندت إليه في المجلس للتعاون الكبير الذي يجده من  المجموعة ولروح الفريق الواحد التي تحكم العمل الإداري بنادي المريخ.

إشادة بالوالي

سجل  محيي الدين عبد التام إشادة كبرى بالرئيس جمال الوالي وقال إن الرجل تسلم  المهمة في المجلس السابق في توقيت صعب للغاية واستطاع في وقتٍ وجيز أن يعيد  ترتيب أوراق المريخ وأن يحل كل المشاكل والأزمات وعندما انتهى الموسم  المنصرم كان الرجل يعلم جيداً أن المريخ بحاجة لفريق جديد لذلك خاض معركة  التسجيلات ببسالة وكانت المحصلة تسجيل فريق ببدلائه متوقعاً أن تسهم هذه  التسجيلات الناجحة في عودة المريخ بقوة للطريق الصحيح. وشكر عبد التام  الوالي على الخدمات الكبيرة التي يقدمها لناديه برغم ظروفه الأسرية الخاصة  وأضاف: الوالي رجل من كوكب آخر ويستحق رئاسة المريخ مدى الحياة والعمل الذي  قام به جمال الوالي هو الذي جعله محل إجماع كل الجماهير الحمراء والتي لم  تشعر بأي قلق على ناديها لأن الوالي كان جاهزاً لتولي المهمة ولم يرفضها  كما حدث أكثر من مرة متوقعاً أن يجني الوالي مع المجلس الجديد ثمار العمل  الكبير الذي تم في فترة التسجيلات والإعداد مؤكداً أن كل المؤشرات تؤكد أن  الموسم المقبل سيكون مريخياً خالصاً وعامراً بالانتصارات والبطولات.

نعم.. نحن دُعاة التغيير

قال  عبد التام إن الهجوم العنيف الذي ظل يشنه على اتحاد الكرة وعلى لجنة  التحكيم المركزية كان السبب الرئيسي فيه عدم قبوله الظلم لنادٍ كبير مثل  المريخ وتعهد عبد التام بأن يتصدى بشراسة لاتحاد الكرة ولجنة التحكيم  المركزية حال تعرض المريخ لأي ظلم في الموسم الجديد مؤكداً أن لجنة التحكيم  سجلت فشلاً ذريعاً في الموسم الماضي ولذلك لابد من التجديد مؤكداً أنه يقف  بقوة مع خيار التجديد وإصلاح الحال في لجنة التحكيم المركزية لأن المريخ  وبرغم تميزه وأفضليته والعناصر المميزة التي سجلها والتي تبشّر بقيادة  الفريق لانتصارات كاسحة محلياً وأفريقياً لكن كل هذه المكاسب يمكن أن تضيع  هدراً اذا لم يتصدى مجلس المريخ بقوة وشراسة للظلم الذي يتعرض له من اتحاد  الكرة ومن لجنة التحكيم المركزية واعتبر عبد التام الضربة القوية التي  وجهّها المريخ لاتحاد الكرة في خواتيم بطولة الدوري الممتاز كافية لأن تجعل  الاتحاد يعرف قدر هذا النادي الكبير الذي جعل بطولته الأولى تنتهي بصورة  مُملة ورتيبة حتى لا يتمادى الاتحاد في ظلم المريخ والذي سيكون جاهزاً  لاتخاذ قرارات قوية اذا تعرض لأي ظلم من قبل الحكام في الموسم الجديد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*متوكل أحمد علي: لسنا طلاب مناصب ولم نتمسك بالعمل في المجلس لكن مستحيل أن نرفض خدمة المريخ
مجلس الشرف المريخي سيحقق النجاح المطلوب لأنه يقف خلفه إداري من طراز فريد

شمس الدين الأمين

دافع  السيد متوكل أحمد علي عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ عن وجوده في أكثر من  مجلس في السنوات الأخيرة ونفى أن يكون هذا الأمر ناتجاً عن تمسكه بالمناصب  وقال إنه لم يكن من طلاب المناصب في يوم من الأيام لكنه بالمقابل لم يحدث  وأن طلبه المريخ لتقديم خدماته وخبراته الإدارية وتأخر في تلبية النداء  وأشاد متوكل بالنجاحات الكبيرة التي تحققت في ملف مجلس الشرف المريخي وتوقع  أن يحقق هذا المشروع نجاحاً فوق المتوقع لأنه يقف خلفه إداري من طراز فريد  وهو السيد عصام الحاج كما تحدث متوكل عن الكثير الذي نتابعه عبر المساحة  التالية.

في البدء تقدم متوكل أحمد علي بجزيل شكره للأستاذ اليسع  الصديق وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم للثقة الكبيرة التي أولاها  لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ حتى يظهر لفترة جديدة تمتد لستة أشهر لتكون  امتداداً للنجاحات الكبيرة التي حققتها لجنة التسيير المريخية في فترة  الأشهر الستة الماضية والتي كانت بحق فترة إعادة الاستقرار التي شهدت  اكتساح التسجيلات وتوفير كل متطلبات المرحلة لفريق الكرة حتى يتمكن من  العودة للطريق الصحيح مشيراً إلى أن المعسكر الذي يقيمه المريخ الآن في  انطاليا دليل واضح على اهتمام المجلس بفريق الكرة وعلى رغبته بظهور الفريق  بصورة مختلفة تماماً في الموسم المقبل وامتدح متوكل العمل الكبير الذي قام  به المجلس السابق في العديد من المشاريع الكبيرة بعيداً عن العمل الذي تم  في فريق الكرة مثل تأهيل الإستاد والنادي بعد أن أسهم العمل الكبير الذي  قام به قطاع المنشآت في إعادة القلعة الحمراء سيرتها الأولى وتمنى متوكل أن  تستفيد لجنة التسيير من فترة التكليف الجديدة في استكمال بعض المشاريع  التي كانت تحتاج لبعض الوقت مثل الاستثمار ومجلس الشرف المريخي متوقعاً أن  يحقق هذا المجلس نجاحاً لافتاً وأن يصبح أحد أهم مصادر دعم الخزانة الحمراء  مؤكداً أن ثقته لا تحدها حدود في نجاح مجلس الشرف المريخي لأن هذا المشروع  يقف خلفه إداري من طراز فريد عركته التجارب وأصبح يعرف كيف يدير أصعب  الملفات وهو السيد عصام الحاج متمنياً وقوف الجميع خلف لجنة مجلس الشرف  المريخي حتى تتمكن من إنجاز كل المهام بصورة مثالية.

الجدد إضافة نوعية

رحّب  متوكل أحمد علي بالأعضاء الجدد الذين ظهروا في اللجنة الجديدة ووصفهم  بالإضافات النوعية متوقعاً لهم أن يمنحوا دفعة قوية للعمل الإداري بنادي  المريخ وأضاف: نرحّب بهم وسيجدون منا كل تعاون حتى يتمكنوا من القيام  بواجبهم على أكمل وجه وأنا واثق من أن هذه العناصر إلى جانب الخبرات  النوعية ستقوم بعمل مميز تظهر نتائجه في وقتٍ قريب.

العدد الكبير مطلوب بشدة

دافع  متوكل عن العدد الكبير من الأعضاء الذي سيتولى إدارة العمل الإداري بنادي  المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة وقال إنه مندهش للحديث عن العدد الضخم لأعضاء  المجلس مشيراً إلى أن هذا الحديث لا يصدر الا من شخص غير متابع للعمل  الإداري في الأندية والتي لا تصرف الأندية من خلالها على الإداريين مثل  الموظفين بل تعتمد بالدرجة الأولى على الدعم المقدم لها من هؤلاء الإداريين  الذين يطالب البعض بتقليصهم وتابع: مثلما قال السيد جمال الوالي إن المريخ  دولة بحالها وينبغي أن تُدار بعددية كبيرة فنحن ايضاً نؤمّن على حديثه  ونؤكد بأن المجلس يحتاج لكل أبناء المريخ دون أن يؤثر ذلك على انسجام  الأعضاء لأن الواجبات مفصّلة ومحددة لكل شخص بما لا يؤدي لأي تقاطع في  المهام.

لسنا طلاب مناصب

دافع متوكل عن وجوده في أكثر من  مجلس للمريخ في السنوات الأخيرة ونفى أن يكون الأمر ناتج عن إصراره في أخذ  وضعه في مجلس إدارة النادي وأضاف: لسنا طلاب مناصب ونحن خدام المريخ الذين  يمكن أن يقدموا خدماتهم لناديهم بعيداً عن المناصب والمواقع والحديث عن  تمسكنا بالمناصب غير صحيح لأننا لا نهتم بسفاسف الأمور وصغائرها وكل  تركيزنا على خدمة المريخ والشئ الوحيد الذي يستطيع أن يقوله إنه لم يكن أحد  طلاب المناصب في يوم من الأيام.

ملفات مهمة

قال متوكل إن  هناك تحديات عديدة تنتظر مجلس المريخ الجديد وفي مقدمة هذه التحديات تعديل  النظام الأساسي بنادي المريخ من أجل وضع حد لتشوهات العضوية والممارسات غير  المقبولة التي ترافق اكتساب العضوية بالأندية الكبيرة مبيناً أنهم يرغبون  في معالجة هذه المشكلة تماماً عبر تغيير النظام الأساسي حتى يستوعب بعض  المستجدات متوقعاً أن ينجح المجلس في هذه المهمة وتابع متوكل: المجلس يؤدي  عمله بدرجة عالية من الانسجام والتفاهم بين أعضائه ونتوقع أن يكون المجلس  الجديد امتداداً لسابقه سيما وأن التغيير الذي حدث على نطاق محدود جداً،  وطالب متوكل كل محبي نادي المريخ بضرورة الوقوف خلف اللجنة ودعمها حتى  تتمكن من القيام بواجبها على أكمل وجه ووعد برد الجميل للجماهير الحمراء  التي وقفت خلف الفريق وساندته في معركة التسجيلات برغم الإحباطات المترتبة  على نتائج الموسم المنصرم مؤكداً أن المريخ يحتاج لكل أبنائه في المرحلة  المقبلة حتى يتمكن من العودة بقوة لساحات التنافس المحلي والأفريقي وتابع  متوكل: نحن لا نعرف إرسال الوعود في الهواء ولكن كل الذي نستطيع أن نقوله  إننا سنعمل بإخلاص كبير من أجل خدمة المريخ وفي النهاية كل المشاريع التي  بدأناها ستكتمل في الفترة الجديدة وفي مقدمتها مشروع مجلس الشرف المريخي  حتى لا يتحمل جمال الوالي مشاق الصرف المالي منفرداً.

ترتيبات لانتخابات الاتحاد

نفى  متوكل أن يكون المريخ بعيداً عن ملف انتخابات الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  وقال إن المجلس يولي هذا الملف بالتحديد أهمية قصوى لأن كل المجهودات التي  بذلها المجلس في بناء فريق قوي وفي توفير إعداد نموذجي له يمكن أن تضيع  هدراً مالم يرافق ذلك تغييراً جذرياً في عمل الاتحاد وسياساته، وتعهد متوكل  بالدقة في الاختيار لأن المريخ لا يمكن أن يُلدغ من الجحر مرتين متمنياً  أن تشهد لجنة التحكيم المركزية تغييراً في الأسماء والمفاهيم حتى تتمكن من  إدارة النسخة الجديدة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز دون ارتكاب مخالفات تؤثر على  النتائج وعلى هوية البطل.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاشور الأدهم يسير بنجاح على خطى الفراعنة مع المريخ

يبدو  أن إصرار السيد جمال الوالي على التعاقد مع المصري عاشور الأدهم كان في  محله تماماً عندما طرح الوالي الخيار على المدرب فطالب بمنحه فرصة لمشاهدة  اللاعب وتقييمه فطالب بضمه بلا تردد, وقد استطاع عاشور ومن خلال جميع  التدريبات والتجارب الإعدادية التي خاضها المريخ حتى الآن أن يقدم مستوى  فنياً متميزاً وأن يقنع الجميع بأداء مميز وانضباط تكتيكي عالٍ, وساعدت  الروح العالية التي يؤدي بها اللاعب حتى في التدريبات على تألقه اللافت إلى  أن جاءت التجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها المريخ أمس أمام أتيراو الكازخستاني  والتي شهدت تألقاً لا مثيل له لعاشور الذي يقوم بدور مزدوج ما بين صناعة  اللعب والقيام بالدور المطلوب منه كلاعب محور في كسب الكرات المشتركة  والمساندة الدفاعية, ولعب عاشور دوراً بارزاً في مساعدة المريخ على فرض  السيطرة المطلقة في جميع التجارب وأصبح مرشحاً فوق العادة للسير على خطى  التجارب المصرية الناجحة مع المريخ خصوصاً تجربتي عصام الحضري وايمن سعيد.

الغربال في الطرف الأيمن.. العجب في الهجوم.. صور مقلوبة

لم  يتجاوز المريخ حتى الآن مرحلة الاختبار والتجريب ولم يصل بعد إلى كامل  تشكيله الأساسي الذي سيعتمد عليه الفريق في الموسم الجديد, وبات واضحاً أن  هاي مصراً على طريقة 3-5-2 دون أن يفكر مجرد تفكير في اختبار طرق لعب بديلة  مثل طريقة 4-4-2 والتي كانت سائدة في المريخ على مدى سنوات وحققت الكثير  من النجاحات, وتجاوز هاي كل الخيارات المتاحة أمامه في الطرف الأيمن ودفع  بمحمد عبد الرحمن في تلك الوظيفة التي لم يشارك فيها من بعد واعتمد على  السماني الصاوي في الطرف الأيسر, قد تكون مشاركة السماني مقبولة من واقع  أنه كان يشارك كمدافع أيسر حتى ولو كان ذلك على سبيل التوليف مع ناديه  السابق هلال الأبيض, لكن محمد عبد الرحمن لم يسبق وأن لعب كطرف أيمن لذلك  يمكن أن يقوم بمتطلبات الجانب الهجومي من حيث التحركات المزعجة والمراوغة  المجدية وإرسال الكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى, لكنه بكل تأكيد سيعاني في  أداء التبعات الدفاعية لهذه الوظيفة والتي ربما حرمت المريخ من الاستفادة  من الموهبة العالية لهذا اللاعب كما ينبغي, وفي التجربة الأخيرة التي خاضها  المريخ أمس أمام أتيراو الكارخستاني شارك محمد عبد الرحمن في الطرف الأيمن  وشارك رمضان عجب في المقدمة الهجومية وكان بإمكان هاي أن يستفيد من  التجربة السابقة والناجحة لرمضان عجب في الطرف الأيمن والذي يقوم بتبعاته  الدفاعية بصورة لا تقل عن تميزه في الجانب الهجومي حتى يتقدم محمد عبد  الرحمن ويأخذ موقعه في المقدمة الهجومية إلى جوار بكري المدينة في ظل  المستوى الرائع الذي يقدمه الغربال حتى الآن.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هشام السليني: الكرة في ملعب منجد وعصام عبد الرحيم للاستفادة من سفر جمال سالم

تمنى هشام السليني مدرب حراس المريخ السابق أن يغتنم حارسا الفرقة الحمراء منجد النيل وعصام عبد الرحيم فرصة سفر جمال سالم في تحضيرات منتخب بلاده لتقديم أداء مقنع بما يكفي لتقدم أحدهما للوصول للتشكيل الأساسي حتى في وجود جمال سالم, ورأى السليني أن الحارسين على درجة عالية من التميز والكفاءة وبعد الاستفادة من التدريبات النوعية لمدرب الحراس الجزائري حكيم سبع يمكن لمنجد أو عصام الوصول إلى قمة المستوى الفني والبدني وتولي مهام تأمين المرمى الأحمر في المرحلة المقبلة حتى يضع الحراس الوطنيون حداً لاحتكار الأجانب لحماية مرمى العملاقين, ورأى السليني أن منجد وعصام حتى وإن لم يصلا للتشكيل الأساسي بإمكانهما خلق منافسة شرسة تفرض على جمال سالم الاجتهاد والابتعاد عن الاستهتار حتى يتمكن من أخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدي
عمر الجندي
محمد عبدالرحمن تسلم البطن الجابتك

    أظهر المريخ تفوقاً واضحاً فى مباراة الأمس متفوقاً على الفريق الأوزبكستانى بثلاثية على مدار الشوطين .
     النتيجة لم تفرحنا كثيرًا ..بل إن الهدف الذى ولج مرمى الزعيم أسعدنى  كثيراً من واقع أن المباراتين السابقتين لم تشهدا أي هجوم على مرمى المريخ .
    بل هجوم للأحمر ودفاع للخصوم .
     كما أن اهتزاز شباك جمال سالم تجعل الجهاز الفنى يسعى لعلاج السلبيات  ومعرفة أماكن الخلل  والاستفادة بعدم تكرار الخطأ مرة أخرى .
    والأهم هو عودة الفريق بعد استقبال الهدف وتقديم افضل مردود والعودة لأجواء اللقاء وإحراز هدف الأمان .
    حقيقة كنا نخشى من تبعات اهتزاز الشباك .
    إلا أن لاعبي المريخ كانوا كالعهد بهم أسوداً حتى فى المباريات الإعدادية.
     جندلوا الخصم وبسطوا سيطرتهم وأثبتوا أنهم كلما مرت الأيام فى المعسكر  ازدادوا قوة ومنعة وصلابة وتفهماً وتنفيذاً لتعليمات وإرشادات الجهاز الفنى  .
    ونتوقع منهم الأفضل خلال المباراة الأخيرة أمام كيرات القوى والمعروف فى منافسات الأندية الأوروبية والذى يمتاز بقوة خط هجومه .
    ولا بد للجهاز الفنى مساءلة اللاعب صلاح نمر والأسباب التى أدت إلى نيله البطاقة الصفراء ثم الحمراء فى مباراة إعداديه تجريبية .
    وهو اللاعب الذى بدأ مع المريخ فى قمة التألق ثم انحسر بسرعة الأسانسير فى المباريات الأخيرة فى الدورى الممتاز .
    خاصة والمريخ مقبل على منافسات قوية عربية وإفريقية ممنوع فيها ارتكاب الأخطاء التى تؤدى لاشهار البطاقات الحمراء .

آخر الأصداء

     الأهله كانوا أكثر تلهفاً على سماع مباراة عصر الأمس وهم يضعون فى أذهانهم  خسارة الفريق أو تعثره بالتعادل  ليرووا قليلاً من ظمئهم ويشفوا غليلهم من  نجاحات المريخ سواء فى التسجيلات أو بداية الإعداد المبكر أو إقامة  المعسكر فى دولة أوروبية  ومن بعده فى قطر .
    وجاءهم الخبر على غير ما يشتهون .
    أكثر ما يغيظ الأهله هو سماعهم فوز  المريخ حتى لو كان فى البلي استيشن .
    لذلك طفقوا يبحثون عن ذريعة أخرى عسى ولعل تجعلهم أكثر ارتياحًا .
     وزاد من مساحات الغيظ بدواخلهم أن من أحرز الأهداف هم أكثر اللاعبين  كراهية من قبل جمهور الهلال وهم بكرى المدينة ومحمد عبدالرحمن المصاب .
    هدف بكرى المدينة يمكن اعتباره هدفاً عادياً .
     إلا أن هدف محمد عبدالرحمن المصاب وهو يراوغ أكثر من لاعب ثم يضع الكرة  بكل هدوء وثبات وثقة.. فهو ما جعل الدم يغلى فى عروق الأهله .
    وبالطبع اتجهوا نحو الكاردينال ولماذا التفريط فى هذا اللاعب المهول .
    وما قلتو مصاب ..أهو يلعب زى الأسد وكمان بجيب الأهداف .
    ونحنا نخلص من بكرى المدينة بطلع لينا محمد عبد الرحمن.
    محمد عبدالرحمن ..تسلم البطن الجابتك ..
     ولا زلت أتذكر كلمات صحفى الهلال رقم واحد معتصم محمود وهو يوجه رسالة إلى  اللاعب محمد عبدالرحمن بعد انتقاله للمريخ بعدم اللعب أمام الهلال مراعاة  لشعور الأهلة ورفقا بدفاع الأزرق .
    ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل فى القلب .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
كأس العالم للأندية والضعف المقيت

     تختتم في الواحدة والنصف ظهر غدٍ الأحد بتوقيت مكة المكرمة بطولة كأس  العالم للأندية في نسختها (الثالثة عشر) بمواجهة ريال مدريد الإسباني  وكاشيما أنتلزر الياباني والتي تحتضنها اليابان هذه الأيام تحت إستضافة  فريق كاشيما أنتلزر الياباني.
    من وجهة نظري الشخصية تعتبر هذه  البطولة ضعيفة للغاية ولا يقترن جذب مسماها (كأس العالم للأندية) مع  مضمونها على واقع المنافسة ككل بعد أن أضحت طريقاً معبداً لتتويج نادي  أوروبي بها ولتذهب بقية الأندية غير مأسوف عليها.
    أذكر أنني في  العام الماضي تحدثت عن نفس الأمر وقلت بأن نظام البطولة الحالي يعتبر  (ضعيف) ويفتقد لعدالة التنافس بسبب تمييز الفرق عن بعضها البعض خلال أدوار  ومراحل البطولة بأن تخوض بعضها الأدوار التمهيدية بينما يجد ممثل أوروبا  نفسه في مباراتين فقط (نصف النهائي) و (النهائي) وكذا الحال بالنسبة لفريق  أمريكا الجنوبية !!
    خلال النسخة الحالية شاركت أندية (أتلتيكو  ناشيونال من كولومبيا) بصفته بطل كأس الليبرتادوريس 2016، ريال مدريد  الإسباني بطل اوروبا، ماميلودي صن داونز بطل افريقيا، جونبك هيونداي موتورز  بطل آسيا، اوكلاند سيتي بطل أوقيانوس، نادي أمريكا بطل الكونكاكاف إضافة  لمستضيف البطولة كاشيما انتلزر الياباني.
    لاحظوا لنظام البطولة  مباراة فاصلة في الدور الأول بين كاشيما انتلزر الياباني وأوكلاند سيتي  النيوزلندي ليتأهّل الفائز منهما لخوض الدور (ربع النهائي) الذي جمع بطل  آسيا مع بطل الكونكاف وبطل افريقيا مع الفائز من فاصلة بطل أوقيانوس وبطل  الدوري الياباني مستضيف البطولة.
    في نصف النهائي يوجد ناديان  (إنتظار) بمعنى أنهما تأهلا مباشرة لهذا الدور وهما ريال مدريد الإسباني  واتليتكو ناسيونال الكولومبي حيث فاز الأول على أمريكا المكسيكي وخسر  الثاني من كاشيما انتلزر الياباني.
    نظام عقيم جداً يلغي إثارة  المنافسة لأنه ليس من المنطق أن تتحدث عن فريق يلعب (مباراتين فقط) ويعلن  نفسه بطلاً لعموم أندية العالم.
    حتى توقيت المنافسة يعتبر سيئاً  للغاية بسبب تزامنه مع تواصل الدوريات المحلية وهى أحد العوامل التي منحت  بطلي أوروبا وأمريكا الجنوبية البداية من نصف النهائي دون وجه حق.
     ويبدو أن رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم الجديد السويسري (جياني  انفانتينو) الذي تم إنتخابه في فبراير الماضي قد فطن لهذا الخلل المتمثّل  في ضعف البطولة وسوء توقيتها وقلة جاذبيتها بعد أن ظل يتحدّث لوسائل  الإعلام باستمرار عن ضرورة إحداث تغييرات جذرية في طريقة البطولة.
     انفانتينو تحدّث عن زيادة عدد الأندية المشاركة في البطولة إلى (32) نادياً  على غرار دوري أبطال أوروبا واتساع الوعاء المستوعب للفرق بإضافة كبرياتها  من الدول المختلفة على أن يتم تطبيق الفكرة بدءاً من العام (2019).
     والفكرة في حد ذاتها من ناحية مبدأ جيّدة ولكن إن نظرنا لها من زاوية  (التطبيق) ستبدو مستحيلة للغاية لأن الحديث عن (8) مجموعات و (32) فريقاً  يعني أنك تحتاج لدولة (مستضيفة) كل (أربع سنوات) على أقل تقدير على غرار ما  يحدث في كأس العالم للمنتخبات.
    هذا عدا الحاجة لنظام تصفيات مرهق  ومجهد سيجد أمامه العديد من المطبات كالمشاركة في البطولات المحلية  والقارّية هذا غير ارتباطات لاعبي الأندية مع منتخباتهم خلال المسابقات  والعالمية والقارية والتصفيات.
    عموماً تفكير الفيفا في حد ذاته  للتغيير أمر جيّد ولكنه يحتاج لدراسة متأنية دون اندفاع او تسرّع لأن  الرئيس الجديد للفيفا يحاول أن يصنع حدثاً يدون بإسمه بعد تبنيه لعدد من  المقترحات المثيرة للجدل كتقليص فرق الدوريات التي تضم (20) نادياً إلى  (18) وزيادة منتخبات المونديال إلى (48) وكذا الحال بالنسبة لبطولة كأس  العالم للأندية.
    اثنان وثلاثون فريقاً يعتبر عدداً كبيراً جداً  لمنافسة بطولة العالم للأندية وسيكون من الصعب جداً تحقيق غايتي التسويق  والجذب بسبب الإختلاف الكبير بين الأندية الأوروبية ونظيراتها في القارات  الأخرى.
    حاجة أخيرة كدة :: دوري سوداني الممتاز معاناة تلوح في الأفق خلال الموسم 2017لة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المعد البدني يبدي إعجابه للتقدم الواضح في جاهزية اللاعبين

تابع  التركي كمال هيلات المعد البدني للمريخ بإعجاب شديد أداء فريقه في تجربة  الأمس وظهر عليه الارتياح الشديد للتقدم الواضح في الجاهزية البدنية  للاعبين سيما وأن بعض اللاعبين الذين شاركوا في هذه المباراة أدوا تدريبات  في الفترة الصباحية ومع ذلك عادوا وشاركوا في المباراة القوية وظهروا  بمستوى مميز للغاية ويتوقع هيلات أن يصل المريخ إلى كامل جاهزيته الفنية  والبدنية بنسبة 100% مع انتهاء فترة تحضيراته بانطاليا والدوحة حتى ينطلق  الفريق بقوة في الموسم الجديد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ببساطة
احمد محمد عمر 
التدرج في المباريات مهم

يشفق البعض  على المريخ بحجة أنه ربما لا يكون إعداده مفيداً في معسكر تركيا بانين ظنهم  على نتائج المباريات الودية التي لعبها المريخ وفاز فيها بكم طاعشر هدفاً  ناسين أنهما التجربتان الأوليان للفريق فيما جاءت تجربة الأمس أمام اتياروا  الكازخستاني كتجربة حقيقية للفريق بعد أن قدم الفريق الكازخستاني تجربة  قوية للأحمر وبادله الندية في معظم فترات المباراة، والمعروف أن مباريات  الإعداد تبدأ بالفرق الضعيفة ولذلك لا خوف على المريخ مادامت السحب السوداء  الداكنة تصب على مرمى الخصوم حتى وإن كانوا ضعفاء والنبال في الشباك هي  السرور والحبور وحتى إن كانت في مرمى أبوحشيش الذي كان يهزمه المريخ بدستتي  أهداف.
تعاقدنا مع خبير تدريب ألماني نشم في رائحته نسيم مواطنه رودر  كوتش مانديلا ولم نسمع أنه تضجر من المباراتين الوديتين ولم نسمع قوله  إنهما سلبيتان بل قال قول العارفين هما بمثابة تمرين للفريق كذلك البعض  ينتقد إشراك بعض اللاعبين في غير مراكزهم مع إن قولهم غير صحيح وهذا ناتج  لعدم فهمهم للخطة التي يريد أن يلعب بها الألماني ثم إنها تجارب للوصول  لتوليفة معينة ثم البديل الذي هو في مستوى الأساس خاصة وأن فريق المريخ  اليوم كله نجوم ومواهب وسيكون المدرب في حيرة من أمره لو كل النجوم في قمة  الإعداد البدني والذهني والنفسي.
في عهد جون ماندينق الإنجليزي للمريخ  من عطبرة لاعب اسمه زغبير يلعب مدافعاً تخصصاً حوّله المدرب لمهاجم فكان  هداف الدوري ولا ننسى نوح المهاجم جناح إلى ظهير أيسر، نوح سماه جمهور  المريخ مستر نوح لفلسفته بل هذا النوح احترف في الزمالك كذلك عاطف القوز من  جناح شمال إلى مدافع أيسر مدفعجي يشقق الشباك.
إذاً مراكز اللاعبين في  أيدٍ أمينة والتدريبات في أيدٍ أمينة والمباريات الودية في أيدٍ أمينة لكن  ليس في أيدٍ أمينة هو النقد الذي ليس في مكانه والتنظير الذي ليس في محله  والذي ليس في أيدٍ أمينة هو المال لأن الدعم المالي لا يتناسب وحجم جمهور  المريخ (الملايين) وإن كانت البداية مبشرة ودعم مجلس الشرف لتعرف جماهير  المريخ أن هناك خلصاء يساعدون محبوبهم جمال الوالي لكن صراحة ليس في مستوى  دعم الوالي.
أكرر فصولي بدون قروش (ماينفعش) ولا تنضموا في (المنضوم)  والدعم المالي بكل السبل مطلوب، جودوا بالقليل وجنيه زايد جنيه يساوي اثنين  والمليار يبدأ بجنيه وهكذا (والكاش يقلل النقاش).
العيش لخبازه

العيش  لخبازه مثل أصبح في غير مكانه لأن العيش أو الرغيف أصبح يخبز في المنازل  بعد اتساع معرفة خبزه ولو أن الحجم والنزع مازال تحت طاولة الخباز لنترك  هاي الألماني يقول كلمته ولتساعده الإدارة بعدم تأخر حقوقه المالية وكذلك  نجوم الاحتراف، يعني تهيئة الجو المناسب لأداء عمله.
التدخل مطلوب

ليس  معنى ذلك أن يترك الحبل على الغارب للمدرب وخطئه بين نراه رأي العين ولابد  من التدخل لو أن المدرب لم يشرك لاعباً فقط لأنه عمل عملاً لا يعجبه خارج  الميدان وهو في قمة مستواه البدني والذهني وقد حدثت في كثير من الأندية ولا  نذهب بعيداً، فقد كان الأرباب يطلب تشكيلة الأزرق قبل أي مباراة وعدة مرات  تدخل لصالح فريقه، وعندما لم يشرك كابرال مدرب الترجي اللاعب الدراجي  ناداه رئيس النادي وقال له بالحرف (الدراجي مستقبل الترجي والكرة التونسية  اذا لم تشركه تذهب أنت ويشارك الدراجي) وفعلاً ذهب كابرال وأصبح الدراجي  مستقبل الترجي والكرة التونسية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خواطر نجمة
سمية طه
معسكر قطر ..اﻷمل المرتجى!

*بات من حكم المؤكد وصول بعثة المريخ إلى قطر بإذن الله عصر اﻷربعاء القادم استكماﻻ للمعسكر اﻻعدادي المقام حاليا بتركيا
*بﻻ  شك فإن الجميع يعول على معرفة نتائج اﻻعداد من خﻻل معسكر قطر رغم مدته  القصيرة وذلك من باب أن معسكر تركيا حتى اللحظة ظل مرهونا بمباريات أمان  أندية ضعيفة حيث لم يؤدي المريخ حتى اللحظة تجربة قوية!!..وهو ما يجعل  التساؤل مشروعا حول الكيفية التي تم بها قيام المعسكر ومن المسؤول عن  اختيار الفرق التي نازلها المريخ!!
وتتضح الرؤية بصورة جلية حينما نقرأ  دقتر اﻷحداث الذي شكلته وقدمته بصورة زاهية رابطة المريخ بقطر والتي سبق أن  أشرت إليها في مقال سابق..فالرابطة التي تكفلت بدعوة المريخ ﻹقامة معسكر  إعدادي ظلت تعمل في صمت طوال اﻷيام السابقة حتى إذا ما تكللت مجهوداتها  الخفية بالنجاح أعلنت عن ملتقاها الذي شرفه عدد من الضيوف في مقدمتهم قنصل  السودان بقطر وذلك لوضع النقاط حول الحروف وشرح كافة ما بتعلق بأمر  المعسكر!! وقد تابع الجميع النشرة التي قام بتوزيعها موﻻنا مجذوب مجذوب  أمين مال الرابطة والتي من خﻻلها عرف المشجع البسيط برنامج المريخ اﻻعدادي  بل وأسماء الفرق التي سيتبارى معها ..الله الله لرجال بقامة أعضاء رابطة  المريخ بقطر ..فقد قاموا بعمل عظيم ومقنن رغما عن أنه تطوع منهم لن يقدر  أحد على محاسبتهم إزاء أي تقصير أو إخفاق يحدث ﻻ قدر الله.. وﻻ نعتقد حدوث  تقصير طالما أن مجهودات اﻹخوة بالرابطة قد بدأت منذ وقت مبكر وأذكر أنني  إلتقيت باﻷخ أمجد مصطفى مسؤول اﻻعﻻم بالرابطة قبل أشهر من اﻵن ووقتها كان  يتحرك كما النحلة ساعيا لﻹلتقاء بالجهات المسؤولة والصحف المريخية للتنوير  بمجهودات الرابطة وسعيها لتبني معسكر المريخ ..ووالله حين رأيته ظننت أن  النسكر سيقام ربما بعد اسبوع لكن كان ذام نستحيﻻ من واقع استمرارية  المنافسات وقتها ..فسألته بدهشة عن موعد المعسكر فقال شهر 12 بإذن الله!..
*تلك  كانت اولى خطوات النجاح في قيام المعسكر.التحركات الجادة وقبل وقت كاف  ..وها هي النجاحات تتمخض بتوفير السكن والملعب بل وحتى الفرق التي سيﻻقيها  المريخ أضحت معلومة ومعروفة للكل ولعمري أن تلك هي المؤسسية والمنهجية  بعينها..حيث توافرت كل العوامل لنجاح معسكر قطر وما تبقى فهو يخص الجهاز  الفني واللاعبين ..وكل ما نتمناه أن يبذلوا قصارى جهدهم لﻹستفادة مما تم  توفيره لهم لنجني جميعنا الحصاد بانتصارات في المنافسات وتتويج بالبطوﻻت  بإذن الله وليس ذلك ببعيد!
*أما عن اﻹخوة الكرام برابطة المريخ بقطر  فإني مهما كتبت عنهم فلن أوفيهم حقهم وليس ذاك رأيي وحدي بل هو رأي كل  المريخاب..فقد ظل هؤﻻء اﻻخوة يدعمون الكيان باستمرار ولفتوا أنظار القاعدة  إليهم بجليل أعمالهم خاصة المعسكر اﻻعدادي الذي تكفلوا به غير ما مرة  ونجحوا في استقطاب كبرى اﻻندية اﻷوربية للتباري مع المريخ وفي مقدمتها  بايرن ميونيخ فتفوقوا على أنفسهم واستحقوا بالفعل لقب لؤلؤة روابط المريخ  بالخليج..فلهم جميعا نرفع القبعات احتراما واجﻻﻻ وتعظيما لهم وﻷدوارهم في  خدمة الكيان!
*همس الخواطر:
*باﻷمس أدى المريخ تجربة جديدة أمام تايرو وكسبها بثﻻثية لهدف وسيؤدي مباراة اليوم وأخرى يوم اﻹثنين
*الفنان  الجميل المعطون بحب المريخ محمد النصري شارك من خﻻل اللقاء التفاكري  لرابطة المريخ بقطر ..ولوﻻ تضامن دولة قطر مع اﻻخوة في حلب لإمتد لقاهم حتى  الصباح على أنغام الطنبور وابداعات النصري
*بحسب البرنامج الموضوع فإن  المريخ سيﻻقي فريق المرخيات بوم 27/12 ثم اﻷهلي يوم 29/12 ..وربما يؤدي  تجربة ثالثة وستسجل كل هذه المباربات كما أشار لذلك اﻷستاذ أمجد مصطفى..
*إنشغلت جل القروبات بمجلس الشرف فتراجعت نفرة القروبات..وعلى مشرفي القروبات اﻹنتباه لذلك..
*أمنياتنا بعاجل الشفاء للهرم الغنائي اﻷستاذ السني الضوي الذي يرقد طريح الفراش اﻷبيض
*همسة أخيرة:
لما ترجع بالسﻻمة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
التحالف المعارض ومجلس الشرف
* وجدت خطوة إعادة الثقة في لجنة التسيير السابقة الإرتياح البالغ من الغالبية الغالبة من أهل المريخ داخل وخارج السودان
*  وما نريده من كل المريخاب ألا يقتصر دورهم تجاه الكيان على إظهار الإرتياح  فقط .. بل نريد الإنخراظ الفوري في عملية الدعم المعنوي والمادي بذات  الطريقة السابقة
* خلال العامين الأخيرين إنتظمت ديار المريخ حالة أو  ثورة من الإنفعال الجماهيري مع مختلف قضايا النادي وأطلت الظاهرة الحميدة  من الجميع والتى تمثلت في الإندفاع الكامل والمساهمة في الدعم المالي وهي  سُنة أكثر من حميدة
* حتى قبل عامين كان الدعم المالي يقتصر على عدد  محدود من الأقطاب وبعض الروابط الخارجية ولكن يمكنا القول بملء الفم أن  الحال تبدل كثيراً للأفضل
* نأمل أن تتزايد حملات الدعم المالي ونأمل  أكثر التبشير بمجلس الشرف المريخي ومخاطية كل المريخاب الميسورين ومختلف  روابط المريخ عبر الكرة الأرضية الإنخراط والمشاركة في في مجلس الشرف  المريخي
* المريخ في حاجة كبيرة لكل (مليم) ومساهة المريخاب في الدعم  المالي تُشعر رئيس النادي (الداعم الرئيسي والوحيد) بإحساسهم تجاه ما يقدمه  من دعم مالي كبير على الكيان المريخي بصورة عامة وليس فريق الكرة فقط
*  مطلوب حتى من المعارضين الإنخراط في الدعم المالي ونتمنى من الإخوة في  التحالف المريخي المعارض المساهمة في الدعم والتعامل بوجه المعارضة الجميل  وكلنا يعلم مريخية كل أعضاء التحالف وحبهم للمريخ ونطالبهم بالمساهمة  المالية ليؤكدوا للجميع أنهم يعارضون بأدب المريخ الجميل الذي تربى عليه  الجميع
* عدد من أعضاء التحالف المريخي مقتدرون مالياً مثل الأستاذ محمد  جعفر قريش الذي نتمنى أن يكون أول المبادرين بالمساهمة وإكتساب عضوية مجلس  الشرف المريخي
* المريخ بحاجة للمال الذي يضعه بين مصاف أندية القارة  الأفريقية .. وتطور المريخ لا يُحسب للوالي فقط وإنما يبقى تأريخاً وإرثاً  مريخياً لكل المنتبين لهذا الكيان العريض
* المريخ مريخ الجميع .. ويسع الجميع دون تمييز ..
* ومجلس الشرف المريخ ليس مقصوراً على فئة بعينها ومُحرم على أعضاء التحالف وغيرهم من المعارضين للجنة التسيير
* مساهمة التحالف المعارض في مجلس الشرف تُحسب لهم لا عليهم وهذه حقيقة يعلمونها قبل الآخرين
* في إنتظار مساهمة قريش ورفاقه في التحالف ..
توقيعات متفرقة ..
* فاز المريخ في مباراته الإعدادية الثالثة على التوالي أمس بثلاثية لهدف خلال معسكر أنطاليا بتركيا
* النتائج العريضة في التجربتين السابقتين لم تجد الإحتفاء المندفع من أنصار المريخ وهذا أدب جميل كما كتبنا من قبل
* مطلوب من الجمهور التعامل مع المباريات على أساس أنها إعدادية سواء فاز فيها المريخ أو خسر
*رجال حول الزعيم*
* مباريات المريخ بالدوحة تعتبر مقياس حقيقي لما تم من عمل فني بمعسكر تركيا
* الدوري القطري يضم لاعبين من العيار الثقيل ونتوقع الإستفادة الكبيرة للأحمر من منزالة فرق دوري نجوم قطر
*  أجد نفسي أسعد الناس بزيارة المريخ لدوحة العرب والتى أعتبرها تكريماً  لواحدة من أفضل روابط المريخ على مستوى التأريخ وهي رابطة قطر الأنيقة
* رابطة المريخ بقطر ظلت تضرب أروع الأمثال في التفاني وتقديم كل ما هو جميل لأجل المريخ العظيم
*  قدمت الرابطة موسم 2014 معسكراً خاض المريخ من خلاله أربع مباريات من  العيار الثقيل أمام بايرن ميونيخ الألماني بطل كأس العالم للأندية حينها  وقابل زينيت الروسي بقيادة البرازيلي هالك وأرشافين وريد بول النمساوي  بقيادة ماني نجم ليفر بول الإنجليزي الحالي والوحدات الأردني
* تحية  خالصة وراقية لرابطة المريخ بدوحة العرب بقدر ما ظلوا يقدمون من وافر  العطاء ومزيداً من التميز فأنتم أهل لنكران الذات والتضحية النادرة في سبيل  رفعة المريخ العظيم
* رابطة المريخ بقطر تستحق التكريم داخل دارها من أهل المريخ ..
* لله دركم مريخاب قطر
 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحرب على ( مافيا الوديات ) تهدد حكم تجربة الهلال وشيكو

كشفت  وسائل اعلام مصرية، عن عقوبات تهدد الحكم كارم محمود، الذي ادار تجربة  الخميس، التي جمعت الهلال وشيكو، ضمن تحضيرات الازرق بمعسكر الدفاع الجوي،  وتحت العنوان: (مافيا الوديات تثير أزمة داخل لجنة الحكام واتحاد الكرة )،  أورد موقع ( صدى البلد ): يبدو أن مافيا المباريات الودية استغلت انشغال  لجنة الحكام فى اتحاد الكرة برئاسة رضا البلتاجى ودأب القائمون عليها فى  تعيين قضاة الملاعب لادارة لقاءات ودية بدون علم القائمين على اللجنة، ووضح  ذلك جليا إثر تعيين كارم محمود أحد الحكام التابعين لمنطقة القاهرة طاقما  تحكيميا بقيادة عمرو عبد الفتاح من حكام منطقة الاسماعيلية لادارة مباراة  ودية منذ فترة من وراء اللجنة جمعت بين فريقى شيكو أحد أندية الدرجة  الثالثة والهلال السوداني فى القاهرة والتى انتهت بالتعادل الايجابى بهدفين  لكل منهما، وأكد مصدر مطلع داخل الجبلاية انه وفقا للوائح لجنة الحكام  واتحاد الكرة لا يحق لأى حكم أن يدير مباراة ودية خارج إطار اللجنة  الرئيسية ويعاقب وفقا للقوانين المعمول بها فى الإتحاد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتوني : مباراة الغد هي الاصعب فى برنامجنا 

عبر  المدير الفني مستر انتوني هاي عن سعادته بما يراه امامه من تطور فى اداء  لاعبيه الذين تنقصهم بعض الجوانب التكتيكية ليتمكنو من الفوز بالبطولات و  هو ما يعمل على تطبيقه من خلال المباريات الاعدادية و التى راينا ان تكون  متدرجة من حيث مستويات الخصوم حيث واجهنا امس فرقة قوية بدنياً استفدنا  منها كثيراً بينما ستكون مباراة الغد امام توبول الكازاخستاني هي الأقوى  على الاطلاق و ستكشف لنا عن مواطن الخلل في فرقتنا و سنعمل على علاجها فى  اخر مراحل الاعداد بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجــم للرجــم 
التجـاني محمـد احمـد
â€‹كردنة يبحث عن حليف استراتيجيâ€‹

لا  اعلم كيف ارتضت أندية الممتاز بلجنة لتعديل النظام الاساسي في غياب تام  لممثليها وفي وجود مجدي شمس الدين واسامة عطا المنان وطارق عطا وشروني في  اللجنة.
قادة الاتحاد هو سبب الفشل والتردي في كرتنا السودانية ونتفاجأ بوجودهم ضمن لجنة تعديل النظام الاساسي.
يتفق  كل الوسط الرياضى على أن كل قادة الاتحاد فشل يمشى على قدمين فلماذا  يتواجدون ليساهموا في تعديل نظام افسدوه وكأنهم لم يقودوا الاتحاد لسنين  عجاف وهم يطبقون نفس القانون واللوائح.
إذا كان النظام الاساسي لا  يتواكب مع قوانين الفيفا او يحتاج لمراجعة بعض القوانين فاين كان مجدي  واسامة وطارق وشروني و الازمات تحدث وما الذي جدّ.
كل المشاكل التى حدثت  في وجود هؤلاء القادة بسبب الاخطاء الكارثية والثغرات الموجودة ولم يسعى  قادة الاتحاد لمعالجتها وهم جزء من الفشل فكيف تقبل الأندية بوجودهم مرة  اخرى.
الكاردينال وآلته الاعلامية في وقت سابق اتهموا قادة الاتحاد  بالفساد فلم يثبتوا التهمة ولم ينفى قادة الاتحاد ذلك فهل من يتم اتهامهم  بالفساد يمكن أن يشاركوا في لجنة كهذه.
لم يجف المداد حتى ظهرت كتابات  المقربين من الكاردينال تتجه نحو مغازلة البرير والخندقاوي وكأن ذاكرة  الرجلين لا تتسع لحجم وكمية الاساءات التى انهمرت عليهما بغزارة لا لشئ سوى  انهما يفكران بطريقة مختلفة عن من حول الكاردينال.
بعد إتهام 80% من  كُتّاب الهلال انكشف ظهر الكاردينال ووجد نفسه معزولاً عن كل امه المدعوم  ولم يتبقى له إلا 20% من الكُتاب والتلويح بعدم إكمال الجوهرة حتى يهلل له  البعض ويمدحه.
بعد أن خسر كل الأقطاب وكل الاداريين و 80% من الإعلام لم  يجد كردنه من يتحدث عن إنجازاته في إستطلاعات الصحف التى هي ضمن 20% من  الذين برأهم إلا أعضاء المنتديات الذين أصبحوا بقدرة قادر اقطاب هلالية.
قد  يكون الوصول للامين البرير صعب جداً ولن يقبل أن يتم استخدامه مطيّة  مجدداً لفترة الانتخابات فقط ولن ينسى ماحدث له من اساءات وإعادة هيثم  مصطفى.
اما الخندقاوي فلديه الرغبة الكبيرة في أن يجلس على كرسي رئاسة  الهلال ويعمل على ذلك منذ وقت مبكر ولن يقبل أن يكون نائب رئيس (ساى) او في  منصب لا يلبى طموحاته.
ستشهد الايام المقبلة إستمالات للبرير  والخندقاوي عسى أن يفلح (الكرادنة) في خلف تحالف جديد على انقاض الاساءات  التى لحقت بالجميع ليضمنوا إستمرار الكاردينال بعد إكتشافهم أن اى إنتخابات  قادمة سيسقط فيها كردنة بنجاح لا يُحسد عليه.
كتب الاستاذ رمضان بالأمس  في مقاله عن " الأزمة التى يعاني منها دفاع الهلال" ورؤية رمضان حول  الأزمة قد تكون أكبر درجة من وصفه السابق للخط الخلفى للمدعوم حين وصفه  "بالدفاع المتهور".
لا اعتقد أن عبد اللطيف بوى سيستطيع النوم بعد تقلده  شارة الكابتنية في المباراة امام "شيكو" وهي مباراة ستخلد في تاريخ  المدعوم ليس بسبب نتيجتها.
ولكن لأنها من المباريات التى أستطاع فيها  حكم أن يغالط حكام صلاح احمد صالح ويفضح اعمالهم في الكرة السودانية ويحتسب  ركلة جزاء اثر لمس أطهر الطاهر للكرة بيده.
شارة الكابتن في الهلال  تعني الرحيل وليس الرحيل بوداع وتمنيات بالتوفيق ولكن طرد ثم اساءات وحرب  كما حدث مع هيثم مصطفى والذي اطلقوا عليه لقب المشطوب.
ثم لحق به المعز  وعمر ومهند ولم يسلموا ايضاً من التناول السلبي لدرجة أن قرأنا هنا وهناك  لمن يشكك في نزاهة الحارس الدولي بعد إنتقاله للمريخ.
على عبد اللطيف  بوى أن لا يهنأ ويظن أنه أصبح تاريخ او اسطورة في المدعوم لأن (الحلاقة) في  نادي الصفر الدولي لكل الكبار حقيقة لا تتناطح فيها عنزتان.
حتى كاريكا  الكابتن الحالي طالعنا ما كتبه الزميل ايمن كبوش قبل أيام بأن خطاب شطبه  كان قد تم تحريره ولولا (الاجاويد) والحديث عن شطب الكبار لكان الآن كاريكا  (يتضرع) في احد اندية الممتاز مثله مثل الكابتن مساوي.
في حلقة  تلفزيونية بقناة الشروق في وقت سابق استضاف الزميل العزيز والإعلامي المميز  صديقنا معتصم محمد الحسن في برنامجه ساعة رياضية مولانا الطيب العباسي  ليتحدث عن قضية شيبوب رفقة الدكتور مدثر خيري.
وكان الدكتور مدثر خيري  يتحدث في الحلقة بالقانون والمواد ولم يترك شاردة او واردة إلا احصاها وحين  تم سؤال مولانا العباسي عن رأيه في شيبوب كان رده أن مثل شيبوب يُباع  ويُشترى داخل الملعب.
سؤال برئ :إذا افترضنا جدلاً أن مولانا الطيب  العباسي عاد مجدداً للعمل في الهلال او لنقل في الاتحاد العام الجديد فهل  تتبدل قناعاته ورأيه في اللاعب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق 
جعفــر سليمــــان
بنــــــك البطــولات!

قناعتي  أن الحكم على فترات الإعداد فشلا ونجاحا، لا تأتي إلا بعد خوض جولات  التنافس قناعة لا تتغير مطلقا، بل أنحاز دائما للأجهزة الفنية وأرى أنها  الجهة الوحيدة التي يحق لها تحديد كيفية تحضير الفرق وكل ما يأتي بعد ذلك  لا يتعدى مرحلة (وجهة النظر) فقط ليس إلا!
لا يعنينا ما يدور في معسكر  أنطاليا إلا بمقدار طرح وجهات النظر ..أو بطرق العموميات أو تناول المؤشرات  والتنبوء بما يمكن أن يكون عليه الوضع أثناء فترات التنافس.
كسب المريخ  جولاته الإعدادية صغر حجم المنافس ..أو كبر ..وهذا لا يعني شيئا ..وإن كان  الفريق خسر كل جولات التحضير ..فهو أيضا أمر لا يعني لنا شئ ..بقدر ما  يحمل مؤشرات تخص المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء.
ولكن هناك عموميات تجعلنا  نتناول بعض ما يدور هناك ..وما حمله المعسكر من مؤشرات إيجابية ..أو سلبية  كما يتناول بعض الزملاء فترة المعسكر الماضية حيث اكدوا عدم رضائهم عن  التجارب التي جرت حتى الآن برغم أنها البدايات فقط.!
ما أنا بصدده اليوم  ..هو أن المريخ بات يحمل أهم مؤشر من مؤشرات النجاج ، حيث يعتبر الفنيون  أن أهم مقومات البطولات أن يكون لديك فريق مكتمل في وظائف الملعب ..وهناك  قائمة بدلاء على أعلى مستوى وتضم عناصر يمكنهم إحداث التفوق المطلوب وفقا  لمتطلبات اللعب وما تقتضيه حسابات التنافس.!
بنظرة سريعة لقائمة نجوم  المريخ ..نرى أن المريخ سيكون فريقا ببدائل خبيرة ومتقدمة المستوى..وقد  أكدت فترة المعسكر الحالي ووفقا لما يرد من أخبار أن هناك تنافس مثير يدور  على مستوى وظائف اللعب المختلفة.
حتى الآن لا يستطيع أي متابع مهما كانت  دقة متابعته أن يشير إلى التشكيل المثالي الذي سيخوض به أنتوني هاي أولى  مبارياته التنافسية..ولا أحد يستطيع تحديد لاعب ثابت لوظيفة بعينها.
في  كل وظائف اللعب وعلى النسق الفني الذي يبدو أن هاي سينتهجه يوجد أكثر من  خيار وبتخصص في الوظائف ..مع توليف يتناسب مع الأمكانات (محمد عبد الرحمن)  مثلا!
وكلما إشتد التنافس، وتم تحضير كل اللاعبين بمستوى بدني وفني  واحد، فإن أهم عنصر من عناصر البطولات سيتوفر قطعا بالفرقة الحمراء، وهو  وجود قائمة بدلاء محترمة.!
في المواسم الماضية كان جمال سالم يقف وحيدا  في حراسة المرمى..إن غاب خفقت القلوب وأصابنا القلق واستبد بنا الخوف حتى  يعود ومعه تعود الطمأنينه .ولكن في الموسم المقبل لن يكون الوضع كذلك.
وجود  عصام عبد الرحيم ومنجد ..من شأنه توفير بديل جاهز وصاحب مستوى عال يسد  ثغرة حراسة المرمى إن غاب جمال سالم ..أو تراجع مستواه، او تعرض لأحد أسباب  الغياب الطبيعية بكرة القدم...وهذا على سبيل المثال وعلى بقية وظائف  الملعب يمكن القياس.
وأضرب مثلا آخر بوظيفة كانت تشكل هاجسا يؤرق كل  الصفوة ..وقبلهم المدربون الذين تعاقبوا على تدريب المريخ ..وهي وظيفة صانع  الألعاب التي تشهد في هذه الفترة وفرة من العناصر المتميزة في وضع لم يسبق  له مثيل على مدى السنوات القليلة الماضية.
إن وجد أودجو النيجيري مساحة  للظهور أساسيا ..فإنه مهدد بفقد وظيفته إن لم يواصل التطور حال إكتمال  تأهيل القائد راجي عبد العاطي ..وراجي نفسه مطالب ببذل مجهودات أكبر  لينافسه وينافس الشاب الصاعد التكت ..والصاروخ عاطف خالد.
مثالان يؤكدان  أن قائمة بدلاء المريخ ستمثل في الموسم المقبل إشعار إضافة مهم ، وربما  كانت سببا في تقدم المريخ في البطولات الخارجية ..وتسيده الساحة محليا.!
قبل  أيام احبتي ..تحدث المدرب العالمي بيب غواديولا عن ضيق فرص التبديل أثناء  المباراة ..وقال أنه كان يتمنى لو أنه يستطيع ان يستبدل أكثر من ثلاثلة  لاعبين حتى يستطيع السيطرة على مباريات فريقه ويتحكم في النتائج.!
وأذكر  من قبل تحدث في ذات الإتجاه المدرب الكبير جوزيه مورينهو متمنيا أيضا لو  أنه يستطيع إقحام أكثر من ثلاثة لاعبين في المباراة الواحده ، لأنه يرى انه  كلما كان الإستدعاء من بنك البدلاء ناجحا كلما حقق ما يصبو إليه من  نتائج.!
إذن الحل دائما وأبدا يأتي من قائمة الإحتياطي ، فمن قائمة  البدلاء يمكن أن يأتي النصر ..ومنها يمكن المحافظة على الإنتصار ..والأهم  من ذلك دعم فلسفة المدير الفني التدريبية.
وبعيدا عن أراء المدربين  ..فقد وقفنا من خلال المتابعة على جدوى تقوية دكة البدلاء ..وكم أنقذ  البدلاء الفرق ..وهناك العديد من الأمثلة على الصعيد المحلي والعالمي ..بل  أن هناك نجوم عرفوا أنهم يتحركون جيدا بعد أن يتابعوا اللعب أولا ..وأنهم  يجيدون دور البديل أكثر من إجادتهم دور الأساسي الذي يخضع لإحتمالات  التغيير في أي وقت بحثا عن حل يأتي من خارج الملعب.
المريخ الآن يضم  قائمة أسماء نرى أنها الأفضل على مدى السنوات القليلة الماضية ..وإن كان  هناك أساسييون لابد أن يلعبوا منذ البداية ..فإنه هناك بدلاء متميزون لا  يقلون أهمية وقيمة فنية ممن يقع عليهم إرتداء الشعار اولا!
أخيرا نؤكد أنها مجرد مؤشرات مبنية على قراءات قد تصح وقد لا ..لأن كل شئ متروك لأوانه ..وبعدها ستعاد
القراءة مرة أخرى ..إما تعضيدا للمؤشرات الحالية ..أو نقضا لها ..وفتح الباب أمام قراءة جديدة وفق معطيات مختلفة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب مساء اليوم ويختار تشكيلة مباراة الغد!! 
ديربي سبورت : أنطاليا
يؤدي فريق المريخ مساء اليوم تدريبا مهما يختار من خلاله الجهاز الفني  تشكيلته لآخر تجاربه الإعدادية بمعسكر أنطاليا غداً أمام فريق توبول  كوستاناي الذي يحتل المركز السادس في دوري السوبر الكازاخي برصيد 26 نقطة  وبفارق 8 نقاط عن أف سي استانا المتصدر . ومن المتوقع أن يقوم الألماني  أنتوني هاي بتصحيح أخطاء لقاء الامس امام كايزر والذي خسره بثنائية وفي ذات  الوقت يطبق خطة مباراة الغد أمام توبول والتي تشير متابعات ديربي أن  الجهاز الفني سيخوضها بتشكيلته الأساسية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاشور الادهم يلتقي مدربه السابق البلغاري

 جمعت الصدفة  بين عاشور الادهم نجم وسط الفرقة الحمراء والبلغاري انتون مدرب الاتحاد  السكندري السابق والذي يشغل حاليا منصب المدير الفني لنادي كايزر
 وامتدح انتون المستوى الرفيع لعاشور مع المريخ واثنى على القدرات العالية لهذا اللاعب وتمنى له التوفيق.
 مؤكدا ان المريخ تعاقد مع لاعب كبير وصاحب قدرات عالية
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*حسن  محجوب

أوف سايد

مريخ السعد يستحق العطاء

عقدت رابطة مشجعي المريخ بقطر لقاءً تنويراً مساء الجمعة بفندق هوليدي فيلا من أجل الترتيب لاستقبال معسكر المريخ بالدوحة الذي سيمتد في الفترة من الثاني والعشرين من ديسمبر الحالي وحتى الأول من يناير المقبل وشرف اللقاء عدد من رموز المريخ وأقطابهم في مقدمتهم مولانا أزهري وداعة الله والفنان محمد النصري إلى جانب أعضاء الرابطة وقد تم التأمين من خلال اللقاء على إقامة المريخ لمباراتين وديتين بالدوحة أمام المرخية والأهلي القطريين في حين تقرر أن تواصل اللجنة اتصالاتها من أجل توفير تجربة ثالثة للأحمر بالدوحة قبل عودة بعثته للخرطوم مطلع يناير المقبل.
العنوان أعلاه كان هو شعار رابطة المريخ بالدوحة وكانت يومها  تستعد لإقامة معسكر المريخ التحضيري الثالث وقد أوضح لي يومها الأخ الحبيب مجذوب المجذوب، أمين مال الرابطة، أن الميزانية الكلية للمعسكر تقارب الـ 250 ألف ريال التزم أعضاء المكتب التنفيذي بتوفير 5 آلاف ريال من كل عضو وبقية المبلغ معول على أعضاء الجمعية العمومية وعقود الرعاية المتوقعة.
نعلم بأن الجالية السودانية في قطر تعد من أكبر الجاليات في الخليج بعد السعودية وأن هناك الكثيرين من المريخاب من لم تتح لهم فرصة الانضمام لهذه الرابطة واعتقد بأنها فرصة طيبة للتواصل بين كل مريخاب قطر والاهتمام بالأهداف السامية لهذا المعسكر مما يحتم عليهم دعم هذا المعسكر والاتصال بالسيد مجذوب المجذوب أمين مال الرابطة.
نجاح المعسكرات السابقة يحتم على أعضاء اللجان المزيد من التجويد من أجل الاتصال بالاتحاد القطري بغرض توفير ملاعب المباريات والحكام والمواصلات ومع مشاركة اللجنة المالية في توفير ميزانية المعسكر والمزيد من الشركات الراعية خاصة وأن فريق المريخ  أصبحت سمعته في قطر تسبقه.
يقيني أن هذا المعسكر يجئ في ظروف مختلفة تماما ويحتاج الى جهد الجميع لأن معسكر هذا العام تتحمل رابطة المريخ بدولة قطر كل تكلفة قيامه من إقامة وتذاكر سفر وكل منصرفات المعسكر.
وكانت الرابطة قد اتفقت مع مجلس إدارة المريخ على تحمل خمسين فى المائة من التكلفة الكلية إلا أنها عادت وأعلنت عن تكفلها بالكامل بالمعسكر.
ابتداءً من اليوم يبدأ العد التنازلي لهذا المعسكر ويقيني بأنه يستحق الاهتمام من القطاع الرياضي  خصوصاً أن المباريات التى سوف تقام فى قطر تختلف من المباريات التى أقيمت فى إقليم أنطاليا التركى سوف تجد متابعة واهتماماً من الجالية السودانية فى قطر التى سوف تؤازر المريخ فى المباريات المعلنة.
إن سايد

يستحق معسكر قطر أن يعمل الجميع في مجلس التسيير وكل من يهمه أمر الفريق لتهيئة أفضل الظروف التي تعين الفريق على تقديم مباريات ترضي طموح الجميع ويحقق المريخ أهدافه من هذا المعسكر النموذجي.
بذل مجلس التسيير الذي  بقيادة  الرئيس المحبوب الوالى الغالى جهداً كبيراً ومقدراً في التسجيلات التكميلية ودعم الفريق بعناصر ذات خبرة وقدرات كبيرة وسيكون الأمر أشد أسفاً إن لم يستفد المريخ من تسجيلاته الجديدة في البطولة القارية ويظهر بمظهر مشرف فى المباريات التى سوف تجرى فى العاصمة القطرية الدوحة.
ونأمل  وعلى سبيل التعويض من المباريات التى جرت فى انطاليا أن تكون رابطة المريخ بقطر قد وفقت في التعاقد مع فرق لها وزنها لضمان مباريات قوية تحقق الفوائد الفنية المرجوة.
ومن المهم أيضاً أن تستغل فترة المعسكر في تقوية عزيمة اللاعبين ورفع معدلات روحهم القتالية والإصرار حتى يستطيعوا أن يقدموا مباريات ترضي الطموحات في المباريات المحلية والقارية.
يحتاج لاعبو المريخ لمعرفة إن الروح مهمة في لعبة كرة القدم والقتال يمثل أساس النجاح فيها وتحقيق الانتصارات واسعاد الصفوة .
ويجب أن يفهم لاعبو المريخ خاصة الجدد أن هذا الشعار يستحق القتال وأن يكون الدفاع عنه بشجاعة وهمة عاليتين وقوة إرادة. معسكر الدوحة يجب أن يستغل في تقوية كل الجوانب وخاصة القتالية والنفسية وأن لا يركز فقط على الجوانب الفنية .
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*نجاح تجربة مجلس الشرف

توقيع رياضي 


معاوية الجاك

* كتبنا بالأمس مطالبين الإخوة في التحالف المعارض خاصة المقتدرين منهم بالمساهمة في مجلس الشرف المريخي واللحاق برفقائهم
* هاتفنا أحد المريخاب وتساءل : لو (قلبنا الآية) وكان التحالف المعارض على رأس قيادة المريخ .. هل سيساهم الوالي في مجلس الشرف ؟
* قلت له أنني سأرد نيابة عن الوالي واقول لك بملء الفم أن الوالي سيكون أول المبادرين بالمساهمة في مجلس الشرف وسيكون أول الداعمين للتسجيلات وغيرها من الأمور الإدارية التى تحتاج للمال
* من قبل وخلال لجنة الباشمهندس أسامة ونسي ساهم الوالي بمليار وأربعمائة مليون جنيه وهو خارج المجلس وتكفل بحافز شيبوب رغم ما بدر من ونسي تجاهه وحديثه عن ضرورة أن يكون دعمه عبر المجلس في حالة شيبوب
* لا نمل مدح الوالي لأنه في المقابل لا يمِل الصرف على المريخ .. وإن مل الوالي الصرف على المريخ حينها ربما حاولنا التوقف عن الكتابة حوله
* ما صرفه الوالي على المريخ لن يتكرر وهذه حقيقة ولذلك نقول ونكرر حديثنا للإخوة في التحالف المعارض بالتقدم واللحاق بالصفوف والمساهمة في مجلس الشرف المريخي
* الكتابة عن الوالي وإسهامه الكبير في تسيير الأمور الإدارية عبر توفير المال اللازم يعتبر من البديهيات
* الكتابة عن الوالي وإن كانت بصورة يومية لا تعتبر مداهنة ولا رياء ولا الغرض منها التقرب للرجل بقدر ما تُعبر عن رد الوفاء لمن أجزل العطاء
* الوالي هو الشخص الوحيد الذي لا يمكن أن تتحرج في الكتابة عنه كل دقيقة ما دام قدم ولم يستبقي شيئاً
* بمثلما إنتقدناه .. من حقه علينا أن نمدحه ونمنحه ولو بعضاً مما قدمه
* وما نكتبه عن الرجل ماهو إلا نقطة من بحر عطائه الوفير على الكيان المريخي
* المريخ يحتاج للمال .. ومجلس الشرف المريخي فرصة العُمر لكل من يبحث عن فرصة لدعم المريخ
* في السابق كان الحديث عن صعوبة دهم الكيان عبر إكتساب العضوية لضآلة قيمة الإشتراك (10 جنيهات شهرياً) والآن ها هو مجلس الشرف يتيح الفرصة لكل مريخي على سطح الكرة الأرضية للمساهمة بمبلغ عشرين مليون جنيه سنوياً ومن أراد الزيادة حبابو ألف
* مجلس الشرف تجربة نادرة الحدوث ولم تشهدها الأندية السودانية من قبل وها هو المريخ يستحدث التجربة ويُنزلها أرض الواقع لترى النور
* وهذا النور لن تراه التجربة من تلقاء نفسها دون تفعيل من كل المريخاب كلٌ بحسب إستطاعته فمثلاً الترويج للمشروع الضخم يعتبر مساهمة لغير الميسورين
* نجاح مجلس الشرف المريخي مسئولية وإمتحان لكل مريخي ولذلك مطلوب التحرك في كل الإتجاهات لإنجاح المشروع لأن نجاحه نجاح فيه نجاح وضمان لمستقبل المريخ
* الأندية في السودان تعامي من شح المال وهاهو مجلس الشرف يهيء الفرصة لجمع المال الذي يعتبر عصب لحياة
* مطلوب من كل مريخي أعلن إسمه ضمن قائمة الشرف المريخية الإسراع في الوفاء بإلتزامه فوراً فهناك مشاريع ضخمة تنتظر اللجنة الحالية وهناك الصرف العالي الذي ينتظر الجميع عقب إنطلاقة الممتاز والبطولة الأفريقية وكل الخطوات المقبلة تتطلب مالاً كثيراً لا يمكن توفيره إلا عبر تحركات الوالي ولذلك مطلوب تفعيل مجلس الشرف ليكون سنداً يعين الولي على تحمل المسئولية
* المريخ يحتاج لكل أبنائه دون تمييز ومطلوب تجاوز كل المرارات والتصدي لتحديات المرحلة المقبلة
* التحالف يضم عناصر جيدة إدارياً وصاحبة فكر ثاقب لا شك في ذلك ولذلك لن يتوقف عشمنا في مناشدتهم بالمساهمة في مجلس الشرف مع الإحتفاظ بكامل حقهم في المعارضة بأدب المريخ الجميل
* وأخيراً نقول أن أفضل تكريم للوالي هو مساعدته في تسيير الأمور الإدارية عبر توفير المال بالمساهمة في مجلس الشرف وغيرها من المشاريع التى توفر الدعم والعمل بقوة في دعم ما يفيد الكيان مستقبلاً
* خسر المريخ تجربته الرابعة أمام كايزر بثنائية دون رد ونعتقد أن الخسارة مهمة جداً للمدرب للألماني واللاعبين حتى يفيقوا من عسل النتائج الكبيرة بخماسية ودستة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
نجاح تجربة مجلس الشرف
* كتبنا بالأمس مطالبين الإخوة في التحالف المعارض خاصة المقتدرين منهم بالمساهمة في مجلس الشرف المريخي واللحاق برفقائهم
* هاتفنا أحد المريخاب وتساءل : لو (قلبنا الآية) وكان التحالف المعارض على رأس قيادة المريخ .. هل سيساهم الوالي في مجلس الشرف ؟
* قلت له أنني سأرد نيابة عن الوالي واقول لك بملء الفم أن الوالي سيكون أول المبادرين بالمساهمة في مجلس الشرف وسيكون أول الداعمين للتسجيلات وغيرها من الأمور الإدارية التى تحتاج للمال
* من قبل وخلال لجنة الباشمهندس أسامة ونسي ساهم الوالي بمليار وأربعمائة مليون جنيه وهو خارج المجلس وتكفل بحافز شيبوب رغم ما بدر من ونسي تجاهه وحديثه عن ضرورة أن يكون دعمه عبر المجلس في حالة شيبوب 
* لا نمل مدح الوالي لأنه في المقابل لا يمِل الصرف على المريخ .. وإن مل الوالي الصرف على المريخ حينها ربما حاولنا التوقف عن الكتابة حوله
* ما صرفه الوالي على المريخ لن يتكرر وهذه حقيقة ولذلك نقول ونكرر حديثنا للإخوة في التحالف المعارض بالتقدم واللحاق بالصفوف والمساهمة في مجلس الشرف المريخي 
* الكتابة عن الوالي وإسهامه الكبير في تسيير الأمور الإدارية عبر توفير المال اللازم يعتبر من البديهيات
* الكتابة عن الوالي وإن كانت بصورة يومية لا تعتبر مداهنة ولا رياء ولا الغرض منها التقرب للرجل بقدر ما تُعبر عن رد الوفاء لمن أجزل العطاء
* الوالي هو الشخص الوحيد الذي لا يمكن أن تتحرج في الكتابة عنه كل دقيقة ما دام قدم ولم يستبقي شيئاً 
* بمثلما إنتقدناه .. من حقه علينا أن نمدحه ونمنحه ولو بعضاً مما قدمه 
* وما نكتبه عن الرجل ماهو إلا نقطة من بحر عطائه الوفير على الكيان المريخي
* المريخ يحتاج للمال .. ومجلس الشرف المريخي فرصة العُمر لكل من يبحث عن فرصة لدعم المريخ 
* في السابق كان الحديث عن صعوبة دهم الكيان عبر إكتساب العضوية لضآلة قيمة الإشتراك (10 جنيهات شهرياً) والآن ها هو مجلس الشرف يتيح الفرصة لكل مريخي على سطح الكرة الأرضية للمساهمة بمبلغ عشرين مليون جنيه سنوياً ومن أراد الزيادة حبابو ألف
* مجلس الشرف تجربة نادرة الحدوث ولم تشهدها الأندية السودانية من قبل وها هو المريخ يستحدث التجربة ويُنزلها أرض الواقع لترى النور
* وهذا النور لن تراه التجربة من تلقاء نفسها دون تفعيل من كل المريخاب كلٌ بحسب إستطاعته فمثلاً الترويج للمشروع الضخم يعتبر مساهمة لغير الميسورين
* نجاح مجلس الشرف المريخي مسئولية وإمتحان لكل مريخي ولذلك مطلوب التحرك في كل الإتجاهات لإنجاح المشروع لأن نجاحه نجاح فيه نجاح وضمان لمستقبل المريخ
* الأندية في السودان تعامي من شح المال وهاهو مجلس الشرف يهيء الفرصة لجمع المال الذي يعتبر عصب لحياة
* مطلوب من كل مريخي أعلن إسمه ضمن قائمة الشرف المريخية الإسراع في الوفاء بإلتزامه فوراً فهناك مشاريع ضخمة تنتظر اللجنة الحالية وهناك الصرف العالي الذي ينتظر الجميع عقب إنطلاقة الممتاز والبطولة الأفريقية وكل الخطوات المقبلة تتطلب مالاً كثيراً لا يمكن توفيره إلا عبر تحركات الوالي ولذلك مطلوب تفعيل مجلس الشرف ليكون سنداً يعين الولي على تحمل المسئولية 
* المريخ يحتاج لكل أبنائه دون تمييز ومطلوب تجاوز كل المرارات والتصدي لتحديات المرحلة المقبلة
* التحالف يضم عناصر جيدة إدارياً وصاحبة فكر ثاقب لا شك في ذلك ولذلك لن يتوقف عشمنا في مناشدتهم بالمساهمة في مجلس الشرف مع الإحتفاظ بكامل حقهم في المعارضة بأدب المريخ الجميل
* وأخيراً نقول أن أفضل تكريم للوالي هو مساعدته في تسيير الأمور الإدارية عبر توفير المال بالمساهمة في مجلس الشرف وغيرها من المشاريع التى توفر الدعم والعمل بقوة في دعم ما يفيد الكيان مستقبلاً 
* خسر المريخ تجربته الرابعة أمام كايزر بثنائية دون رد ونعتقد أن الخسارة مهمة جداً للمدرب للألماني واللاعبين حتى يفيقوا من عسل النتائج الكبيرة بخماسية ودستة
                        	*

----------

